# Naruto 667 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Predict, you guys.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## RBL (Feb 26, 2014)

I predict Gai going eight gates


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

what is Ringa?
another Rinnegan tech?
hopefully we'll find out more.
Gai arrives?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 26, 2014)

Gai is about to EXPLODE with power. 

8 gates time!!!!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Gai uses the gates it fail to kill madara gai dies in kakashis arms. Sasuke Is also healed


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

*HOWL MY YOUTH*​


----------



## plot1st (Feb 26, 2014)

Gai doesn't open the last gate until the last page of the chapter. Naruto gets Ichibi and Hachibi chakra (thus catching them all, or at least their chakra)


----------



## Cjones (Feb 26, 2014)

8 gate hype only for Madara to shit all over it.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

It's time to revive an old theory of mine. Now that Obito took pieces of the two bijuu Naruto lacked it's time for Kurama evolution.

Kurama will grow a tenth tail. You heard it here first.


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

Gai takes a sandwich, gets some popcorn, and buys a pepsi, and watches himself in the future kick Madara's ass, because that's how fast his going to be.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 26, 2014)

If Naruto is revived, I expect us to get some scenes of this beginning only to cut away to the outside so that when Naruto does make a full reappearance, he gets to do so at the most dramatic moment (a nod to how he said way back in Wave that the hero arrives when the suspense is highest).

Meanwhile, Guy gets a chance to look awesome, although I'm not quite sold on him dying here.

As for Sasuke, don't expect any reveal until it is also most dramatic.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> It's time to revive an old theory of mine. Now that Obito took pieces of the two bijuu Naruto lacked it's time for Kurama evolution.
> 
> Kurama will grow a tenth tail. You heard it here first.



Naruto is going to get the remaining bijuu chakra that he is missing this making him the new Rikudou sennin.
his form will be complete.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Obito also took some sennin chairs from madara wonder if that's going yo naruto too. Even tho ugh naruto has his own


----------



## MaruUchiha (Feb 26, 2014)

Really good chapter
Anyway, I predict Naruto revives (Of course..)
Naruto gives Hachibi chakra to B to keep him alive and Ichibi chakra to Gaara to empower him.
Mr. Foot revealed..?
Gai *finally* goes 8 Gates on Juubiha Madara!!
More Obito trolling Madara
Rikudou Tools utilized
Spiral Zetsu revealed as Yamato
Thats alot to squeeze in one chapter though lol..


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Naruto is going to get the remaining bijuu chakra that he is missing this making him the new Rikudou sennin.
> his form will be complete.



I know we used to call Naruto's mode Rikudou mode, but in the face of the actual powers of Rikudou which Madara has, what Naruto will become isn't a Rikudou. He won't have the power of the eyes. He will be "merely" the host of a complete Juubi.


----------



## Tyrannos (Feb 26, 2014)

*Chapter 667 Prediction*:  The Rage of the Green Beast

Gai saves Kakashi and goes on the offensive.   Tenten and Lee show up with Ridokou's tools, and Kakashi knows that Ginkaku and Kinkaku's inside, and send it via Kamui to the other dimension, where Kurama's Yin and Yang reunite.

Between Life and Death, Naruto encounters the Bijuu and meets Ridokou-sennin.   And learns the truth of all truths.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 26, 2014)

Some Gai awesomeness and ObiNaru feels.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I know we used to call Naruto's mode Rikudou mode, but in the face of the actual powers of Rikudou which Madara has, what Naruto will become isn't a Rikudou. He won't have the power of the eyes. He will be "merely" the host of a complete Juubi.



I think its the other way around,Madara is the host the Juubi.
Naruto actually possesses the essence of each of the bijuus that will create perhaps something new that isn't dependent upon the direct presence of each of the bijuus.
It was hinted when RS image appeared behind Naruto when Jubii looked at him.
As RS himself said, they will one day be united as one in a different way than before.


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

I think Gai will engage Madara in the lower gates, then near the end of the chapter enters the 8th.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 26, 2014)

Tyrannos said:


> *Chapter 667 Prediction*:  The Rage of the Green Beast
> 
> Gai saves Kakashi and goes on the offensive.   Tenten and Lee show up with Ridokou's tools, and Kakashi knows that Ginkaku and Kinkaku's inside, and send it via Kamui to the other dimension, where Kurama's Yin and Yang reunite.
> 
> Between Life and Death, Naruto encounters the Bijuu and meets Ridokou-sennin.   And learns the truth of all truths.



Sounds good.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> I think its the other way around,Madara is the host the Juubi.
> Naruto actually possesses the essence of each of the bijuus that will create perhaps something new that isn't dependent upon the direct presence of each of the bijuus.
> It was hinted when RS image appeared behind Naruto when Jubii looked at him.
> As RS himself said, they will one day be united as one in a different way than before.



Isn't that kind of what I've been saying? I said Kurama will evolve and grow a 10th tail. That's something new, isn't it? Yes, Naruto could probably tame the old Juubi if it came to that, but it took him so long to become best buds with Kurama for Kurama to just disappear would be disappointing. Instead my way Kurama remains there leaving the dynamic between the two intact but gets a power up which reflects his new status.


As for RS image, I kind of expect it to be revealed that Hagoromo left a piece of his own chakra within each bijuu which would make their appearance once the bijuu were united within his true successor. Naruto obviously is that true successor because he carries Hagoromo's will even if he lacks his chakra. And now that he has them all Hagoromo will appear within Naruto and that is what the Juubi feared.


----------



## Coldhands (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> I think its the other way around,Madara is the host the Juubi.
> Naruto actually possesses the essence of each of the bijuus that will create perhaps something new that isn't dependent upon the direct presence of each of the bijuus.
> It was hinted when RS image appeared behind Naruto when Jubii looked at him.
> As RS himself said, they will one day be united as one in a different way than before.



_When the time comes...
... for you to know what true power is..._

Good thinking, you might be right.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Isn't that kind of what I've been saying? I said Kurama will evolve and grow a 10th tail. That's something new, isn't it? Yes, Naruto could probably tame the old Juubi if it came to that, but it took him so long to become best buds with Kurama for Kurama to just disappear would be disappointing. Instead my way Kurama remains there leaving the dynamic between the two intact but gets a power up which reflects his new status.
> 
> 
> As for RS image, I kind of expect it to be revealed that Hagoromo left a piece of his own chakra within each bijuu which would make their appearance once the bijuu were united within his true successor. Naruto obviously is that true successor because he carries Hagoromo's will even if he lacks his chakra. And now that he has them all Hagoromo will appear within Naruto and that is what the Juubi feared.



Yes,Kurama will stay and i suspect he will probably unite with his other half as a complete Kurama as well.
Hagoromo will probably appear as you say,within Narutos mind.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Yes,Kurama will stay and i suspect he will probably unite with his other half as a complete Kurama as well.
> Hagoromo will probably appear as you say,within Narutos mind.



That other half is within Madara. Until Madara is defeated the halves can't be united. Right now Naruto has Yin Kurama plus pieces of the other eight bijuu.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 26, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> That other half is within Madara. Until Madara is defeated the halves can't be united. *Right now Naruto has Yin Kurama plus pieces of the other eight bijuu.*


Yeah no...Naruto has only been confirmed to have Yin Kurama, there's nothing to suggest he has pieces of the other eight bijuu.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Yeah no...Naruto has only been confirmed to have Yin Kurama, there's nothing to suggest he has pieces of the other eight bijuu.



Ok, so we know he has pieces of at least six of the other eight bijuu, but you don't really think there can be any doubt that Naruto will get the remainder, do you? Because that development is set in stone.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 26, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Ok, so we know he has pieces of at least six of the other eight bijuu, but you don't really think there can be any doubt that Naruto will get the remainder, do you? Because that development is set in stone.



And we know those pieces haven't come into play yet, nor is their even a hint that they'd ever come into play. It reminds me of those Rinnegan Sasuke arguments. You're only setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

Was that an editors note that Gai will open a forbidden technique or a translators note in form of trolling?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> And we know those pieces haven't come into play yet, nor is their even a hint that they'd ever come into play. It reminds me of those Rinnegan Sasuke arguments. You're only setting yourself up for disappointment.



Those pieces have already come into play once when Naruto dragged the Juubi out of Obito. The seven within Naruto found their counterparts within Obito and helped drag them out. B and Gaara took hold of the other two which Naruto will now get as well.

I'm setting myself for a disappointment? Oh come on. We know Naruto will get a power up and Sasuke will as well. Otherwise Madara can't be defeated. The only feasible power up for Sasuke at this point is the Rinnegan and since Kishi didn't combine the two halves of Kurama within Naruto what else could it be other than the power of all the nine bijuu? It doesn't need to take the shape I predict, but the fact that this will result in a power up for Naruto is plain as pie.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Feb 26, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> Those pieces have already come into play once when Naruto dragged the Juubi out of Obito. The seven within Naruto found their counterparts within Obito and helped drag them out. B and Gaara took hold of the other two which Naruto will now get as well.


Yeah, I'm clearly alluding to it being used as a power up.



> I'm setting myself for a disappointment? Oh come on. We know Naruto will get a power up and Sasuke will as well. Otherwise Madara can't be defeated. The only feasible power up for Sasuke at this point is the Rinnegan and since Kishi didn't combine the two halves of Kurama within Naruto what else could it be other than the power of all the nine bijuu? It doesn't need to take the shape I predict, but the fact that this will result in a power up for Naruto is plain as pie.


In the near future? Probably not. 

Naruto just acquired BSM, and Sasuke EMS(CS was even hinted). Last I check those were enough to bring down the last Juubi Jin, and I'm quite sure there's  MODE BEYOND THIS. The only feasible power up for Sasuke is the Rinnegan, yet it's a prediction that's been TWO YEARS IN THE MAKING, right? How about we hold off prediction until it actually happens. Sasuke's yet to showcase his stand alone PS yet, and if he acquired the Rinnegan now, he'd probably still be finishing off his current development. 

Naruto is most certainly going to get the two halves of Kurama, but I'm not so sure that's going to be until after Madara gets defeated.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 26, 2014)

We'll see what Gai can do with Kakashi against Madara.In the meanwhile Obito will say to Sakura that Naruto will take a while to awake so he will go back to help the others (or Naruto doesn't awake so Obito says that something is wrong).
In the end we could see something about Sasuke's situation or maybe if something starts happening in Naruto since he has just received Yin Kurama plus Shukaku's and Gyuuki's chakras(the ones he lacked from the other bijuus).

I'm quite fond of the "Naruto will meet Hagoromo's spirit" theory so who knows.
It could even be a good excuse for Kishimoto to avoid Naruto's coming back at least for now. After all it's a bit too soon for Naruto to have his "hero's entrance" since the situation is desperate,but not enough for the main character to join the fray just yet.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

I also predict Gai doing something not sure if 8 gates but he will get there.

Mistery man at the end of the chapter since it should be the end of this volume 




bearzerger said:


> It's time to revive an old theory of mine. Now that Obito took pieces of the two bijuu Naruto lacked it's time for Kurama evolution.
> 
> *Kurama will grow a tenth tail. You heard it here first.*



Denied !

You forgot me, maybe because of my user name...

04-23-2012, 05:09 PM


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

Shin said:


> I also predict Gai doing something not sure if 8 gates but he will get there.
> 
> Mistery man at the end of the chapter since it should be the end of this volume
> 
> ...



Entire volume of just Gai? Ok


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 26, 2014)

It's rather disappointing that Naruto may end up being saved by the Yin of half. I was looking forward to him actually fighting without Kurama.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> In the near future? Probably not.
> 
> Naruto just acquired BSM, and Sasuke EMS(CS was even hinted). Last I check those were enough to bring down the last Juubi Jin, and I'm quite sure there's  MODE BEYOND THIS.




They were barely enough to bring down Obito who in no way compares to Madara. So no the powers we saw before aren't going to cut it against Madara. Why do you think Kishi showed us Madara taking both of them down with no problem?




> The only feasible power up for Sasuke is the Rinnegan, yet it's a prediction that's been TWO YEARS IN THE MAKING, right? *How about we hold off prediction until it actually happens.* Sasuke's yet to showcase his stand alone PS yet, and if he acquired the Rinnegan now, he'd probably still be finishing off his current development.



Please reread that bold part. I don't think you really meant what you were saying.
As for Sasuke getting the Rinnegan being a prediction that's been here for two years, that's just wrong. It's been quite a bit longer than that. 



> Naruto is most certainly going to get the two halves of Kurama, but I'm not so sure that's going to be until after Madara gets defeated.



How else? Madara won't be the Juubi jinchuuriki without the Yang half. And if he no longer is the Juubi jinchuuriki he'll be defeated.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

Jad said:


> Entire volume of just Gai? Ok



Did i say that ?   Okay entire volume of gai 



Bruce Wayne said:


> It's rather disappointing that Naruto may end up being saved by the Yin of half. I was looking forward to him actually fighting without Kurama.



There is still a chance. We get the explination that Yin Kurama is not enough and they seal the gedo mazo arm from the kamui dimension

Or only because he has all 9 bijuu's chakra he was saved...


One can hope...


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

Shin said:


> Denied !
> 
> You forgot me, maybe because of my user name...
> 
> 04-23-2012, 05:09 PM



Well, then I respectfully withdraw my claim. I noticed I posted in that same thread of yours one day later


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Madara uses Banshou Tenin to rip the Rinnegan out of Obito's skull.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Madara uses Banshou Tenin to rip the Rinnegan out of Obito's skull.



Next chapter is a big one,finally the famed 8th gates against a the most powerful dojutsu user.
Somebody is going to get trolled hard,maybe even more than one person
I suspect Gai will manage to face against the orbs but will fall to Madaras eyes hax just to be saved by a returning Naruto/Obito at the last minute or something like that or even perhaps revived later on due to the fact that once the 8th gate is being used ,gai wont be able to survive and die afterwards.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> what is Ringa?
> another Rinnegan tech?
> hopefully we'll find out more.
> Gai arrives?



probably this: 1


----------



## Revolution (Feb 26, 2014)

Focus remains on Obito and Kakashi Tag team.  Gai goes 8-gates like predicted.  Ends with Naruto gaining new power of shounen-steriotype power mega load.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 26, 2014)

preview from WSJ:

*ナルトが出会った、謎の老人正体とは...!?
The encounter with Naruto, the true identity of the mysterious old man is...!?*

dudes, RS is coming.


----------



## Revolution (Feb 26, 2014)

Poor Sasuke.  At least we know the foot is "an old man"


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 26, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> Poor Sasuke.  At least we know the foot is "an old man"



I very doubt that it's the same person here.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> preview from WSJ:
> 
> *ナルトが出会った、謎の老人正体とは...!?
> The encounter with Naruto, the true identity of the mysterious old man is...!?*
> ...




 im so hyped ! YEAH !!!!!


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 26, 2014)

^
Is it what I think it is?


----------



## Csdabest (Feb 26, 2014)

I still think its kabuto. u_u


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> ^
> Is it what I think it is?



Its RS the meeting i called !!


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 26, 2014)

Kabuto is sure the mysterious man who is standing in front of Sasuke, at 99%

The mysterious old man that Naruto comes across could be:
-Rikudou Sennin 
-Jiraiya in the limbo
-Teuchi's grandfather  
-Danzo


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 26, 2014)

^
I vote for Rikudou...even if Jiraiya would be good too...I misses the old pervert


----------



## Jad (Feb 26, 2014)

The old man could still be Hidan you know. He could be just really dried and pruned out from kill people.

Ahh, who am I kidding.


----------



## Addy (Feb 26, 2014)

*no excuse..... drop the meteors, madara!!!!!!11*

tobi and naruto are gone. 

time for full force asura's wrath vs 8 gates  shit


----------



## ZE (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's hoping the old man is Gai's father.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

takL said:


> "who really is(/was) the old person naruto encountered....?"


The sage  so both nardo and sasuke meet someone crazy shit !


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

Naruto meets the sage


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes!!!
going by the Preview Naruto is going to meet RS in his mind.
which means that its going to happen in a couple of chapters.
RS incoming,finally!!!


----------



## Trojan (Feb 26, 2014)

- narudo return
- sasuke gets healed
- fodder steps on minato while he's on the ground. U-U.
-perhaps narudo at some point will have 100% juubi to surpass all the others. That's why
Madara did not get the other kurama.


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Yes!!!
> going by the Preview Naruto is going to meet RS in his mind.
> which means that its going to happen in a couple of chapters.
> RS incoming,finally!!!



Isn't next chapter the end of the volume? If so Hagoromo may actually appear next chapter. After all what could be a more fitting cliffhanger to conclude the volume than the appearance of Hagoromo and the reveal of his face?


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

vered said:


> Yes!!!
> going by the Preview Naruto is going to meet RS in his mind.
> which means that its going to happen in a couple of chapters.
> RS incoming,finally!!!



NOOOOOOO!! So cheesy.


----------



## Deadway (Feb 26, 2014)

*Naruto 667 Prediction
Bad Company*

Kakashi: That's Madara Uchiha, he's obtained the power of the 10 tails, he's far above our level now Gai.
Gai: Madara huh, no wonder you guys are having trouble.
Madara: That's right, you're the one who uses taijutsu, I'm impressed that you had the speed to intercept Kakashi from my attack.
_Lee lands near Gaara and TenTen lands near Minato._
Lee: Gaara-kun, are you alright?
Gaara: For now.
TenTen: Lord forth, what happened to you?
Minato: ha..yeah can you help me up...
Madara: They just keep on coming, whatever, Obito still has black zetsu attached to him, so I could assume the rinnegan is safe however...he didn't even bother to stop his movements, perhaps Obito has taken control over him as well, I can't leave it in his hands, I have to get there and the only way to do that...
_zoom in on Kakashi_
Madara: Is with your eye Kakashi Hatake.
Minato: As a sage, Obito couldn't jump dimensions with his eye, what makes you think you can do that?
Madara: Don't put me on the same level as him hokage brat.
_Madara creates a hand sign_
_Rocks all around the area start to crack._
Gaara: What a huge amount of chakra
Lee: Even my bones feel like they're cracking!
Minato: Kakashi hes going to attack, jump into that dimension of yours, he can't do anything to you there.
Kakashi: I would have already done it by now had I the chakra to do so...but I'm all out, I need time.
Minato: Come to me, I'll jump you to a safe location until you build up chakra, Gaara provide us cover. 
Gai: Lee, TenTen, full offense time!
Madara: You cannot stop me, you cannot stop a God.
_Madara is about to clap his hands_
Madara: I'll crush your insides in a heartbeat, rimbo--
Next panel shows Gai a few inches from Madara in the 6th gate
Madara: !
Gai: Morning Peacock!
Gai launches a huge amount of punches but casually get avoided by Madara(similar to how Agent Smith avoids bullets).
Gai: *he...how*?
Madara: You won't lay a finger on me while I'm in sage mode.
_Madara grabs his neck_
_Lee slides under Gai and under the hand holding Gai_
_Lee is in the 6th Gate as well_
_Lee attempts to kick the arm but Madara releases the grip from Gai and backs off_
Madara: Annoying
Madara: !?
_Behind Gai and Lee theres a giant wall of sand_
_Madara closes his eye_
_Madara sees chakra of Minato and Kakashi almost about to make contact_
Madara: *Blocking my line of sight is pointless with sage sensing, now die*
_Madara launches to black spheres at their direction_
TenTen: No way, he can still see them?
_The spheres break through the sand like a knife in hot butter_
Gaara: Shit!
_The spheres are about to go through Minato and Kakashi's heads when Madara is suddenly hit by a Hirudora_
_The spheres stop, and go back to Madara_
_Madara is badly injured_
Gaara: What's going on...the first hokage said only people who hold the power of the sage can hurt him.
_Gai lands in front of Madara in the 7th gate_
Gai: Don't move.
Madara: I sensed the attack, but didn't avoid it as I thought it was ninjutsu, seems like that was plain taijutsu, you're much stronger than you look.
Gai: Your black orbs cause you to focus all your concentration on pin point attacks, being hit stopped their movements as expected.
_Madara looks back at where Kakashi and Minato were and theyre gone._
Madara: Hmm, time for plan B then.
_Madara's black orbs that were sent to Kakashi and Minato are coming from behind to attack Gai_
Lee: Gai sensei!
_Gai avoids them by moving out the way_
_Madara aims his hand in the location of one of Minato's kunai_
Madara: Bansho Tennin!
_The kunai comes to his hand_
_Madara looks at Gai_
Gai: !?
Madara: I'll play with you some other time.
Madara: Hiraishin!
-------------------------------
Scene changes to Minato and Kakashi's location, which is on the Hokage statue of the fourth.
Minato: We should be safe here.
Kakashi: Yeah....
_Madara appears right behind Minato_
Minato: !??
Kakashi: !?? What?
_Madara impales his staff through Minato and throws him off the statue_
_Madara inserts a black rod into Kakashi chest_
Madara: Let's go for a ride shall we.
Kakashi: *This chakra...he's controlling me....*
_Kakashi's Mangekyou activates_
Falling Minato: *No, at his current chakra levels, one use of that will..*
Kakashi: KAMUI!
--------------------------------
Scene changes to Obito, Sakura and Naruto
Obito: He should wake up soon.
Black Zetsu; You have him not only the 9 tails chakra but even the sage chakra you stole from Madara, I'm your only life support now.
Obito: Doesn't matter....if you leave me, you'll be stuck in this place forever...
Sakura: !??
Kakashi on his knees with a rod impaled on him by Madara appear
Obito: !?? impossible..
_Madara tosses Kakashi's body out the way like trash_
Madara: Why aren't you screaming? In here, nobody can hear you.
*Chapter end.*


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> NOOOOOOO!! So cheesy.



Cheese can be good for you.


----------



## Talis (Feb 26, 2014)

Lots of deaths coming.
Kakashi, Obito, Minato, Gai, they are about to die.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Feb 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> preview from WSJ:
> 
> *ナルトが出会った、謎の老人正体とは...!?
> The encounter with Naruto, the true identity of the mysterious old man is...!?*
> ...



Pretty much everyone saw this coming so it's not a big surprise that's it's going to happen. That being said, it's going to be a VERY interesting read no doubt.


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Naruto meeting Rikudou? I can't except this. There is no way Kishi can be this freaking lame.

BANZAI, BANZAI, BANZAI, BANZAI KUBO-SAMA, BANZAI!!!


----------



## ToolKIT (Feb 26, 2014)

I predict that Naruto is gonna wake up in such an White place with All bijuus around him and start several pages TNJ, and that Madara will try to get those Ninja tools back, to refill that chacka wich was taken by obito.

Saskue is gonna rescued by Kabuto, Karin will try to attack him first but will then let him finish his job.

Sarutobi and the other Kages will manage to destroy that buddha and will defeat Spiral zetsu.
Yamato could be in there, but i dont think so, bec he was sealed next to Hashiramas Clone by kabuto to make Zetsu a bit stronger.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 26, 2014)

Bruce Wayne said:


> It's rather disappointing that Naruto may end up being saved by the Yin of half. I was looking forward to him actually fighting without Kurama.



Why do you want him to get assraped? I though you were a naruto fan?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 26, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto meeting Rikudou? I can't except this. There is no way Kishi can be this freaking lame.
> 
> BANZAI, BANZAI, BANZAI, BANZAI KUBO-SAMA, BANZAI!!!



Dear Klue.

I told you so


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2014)

RS incoming finally they were bound meet


----------



## ToolKIT (Feb 26, 2014)

Do somebody else believe that Hashirama is gonna join again ?
some say that he will appear, but he told saskue that he couldn move and that these black rods are blocking his chakra


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2014)

Rinbo Henkogu vs 8th Gate.

Maybe as Gai is about to release the final Gate Sasuke will show up.


----------



## vered (Feb 26, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Rinbo Henkogu vs 8th Gate.
> 
> Maybe as Gai is about to release the final Gate Sasuke will show up.



I suspect we will see it as well,as  there is a chance that Madaras orbs wont be able to handle the 8th gate of Gai in speed at least if not power as well which will force Madara as a result to use his hax eye powers to defeat Gai.
So yea, i suspect Rinbo hengoku and /or Ringa and /or the power used against sasuke will be used against Gai the next chapter or the one afterwards.


----------



## Uchia Obito (Feb 26, 2014)

RS meets naruto only, because he is the true sennin unlike madara, who is just a wannabe. It's not about the power, it's about the character!


----------



## Klue (Feb 26, 2014)

Shin said:


> Dear Klue.
> 
> I told you so



Never said it wasn't going happen - only that I didn't want it to.

Try again.


----------



## Monster (Feb 26, 2014)

Obito will finally confess his love for Naruto.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Feb 26, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> preview from WSJ:
> 
> *ナルトが出会った、謎の老人正体とは...!?
> The encounter with Naruto, the true identity of the mysterious old man is...!?*
> ...



I haven't been this hyped in over a year. 



Krippy said:


> Why do you want him to get assraped? I though you were a naruto fan?


It would be awesome to see Naruto give it to Madara in base mode.


----------



## Rintarok5 (Feb 26, 2014)

If the people who say that Naruto cant be a complete Rikodou due to a lack of the Rinnegan are true, maybe we'll see Sasuke get the Rinnegan and give it to Naruto before dying, similar to Obito and Kakashi


----------



## 311998 (Feb 27, 2014)

Madara vs gai wih kakashi's kamui.
Naruto's revival
Orochimaru planning something
Knowing about sasuke naruto going berserk and obtaining a new level
Then obito-kakashi-rin's incomplete flashback and obi-kaka-gai team up on madara with naruto upto a plan


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Feb 27, 2014)

*Gai is going Super Saiyan*

 Obito will give Naruto the Yin Kurama chakra and maybe the 1 and 8 tails that he got from Madara. Gai will go super saiyan against Madara(8 gates) and he will probably die unless Kishimoto asspulls him not dying because of this guy  giving him chakra so his body doesn't kill itself. We may get to see Mystery Foot Man!!!! and see more Sasuke. If Gai dies I hope we see a touching moment between Gai and Lee. I'm crying already   and thank god Kishimoto nerfed the hell out of Madara SO6P mode in chapter 666 he was raping everyone. Minato is still being trolled  . over the next 5-10 chapters I see this happening----> Kakashi, Gai, and Minato die (Minato again) maybe Sakura but probably not. All in all Kishimoto looks as if he is going to attempt to get things moving


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Feb 27, 2014)

You know what would be crazy? If Naruto not only got powered up by the Bijuu's chakra but if Hagoromo gives him some of his power as well


----------



## SharkBomb 4 (Feb 27, 2014)

Gai will troll Madara by not knowing who "Madara Uchiha" is. 

Madara: It is I, Uchiha Madara.
Gai: .... Who?
Madara: Kuku, surely you've heard of the legends. I am the famed Uchiha that-
Gai: Nope.
Madara: 
Gai:


----------



## Klue (Feb 27, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> You know what would be crazy? If Naruto not only got powered up by the Bijuu's chakra but if Hagoromo gives him some of his power as well



Naruto not training for his power ups?


----------



## bearzerger (Feb 27, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto not training for his power ups?



Wouldn't surprise me in the least in this instance. If for example Hagoromo was the one who actually combined the pieces of the nine bijuu into a new different Juubi it would be a lot more believable than if Naruto did it himself.


----------



## takL (Feb 27, 2014)

then again it might be old maddy as naruto just got a lil bit of maddys chakra along with shukakus gyukis and yin kulama from obito.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 27, 2014)

He got a little of Hashirama's chakra, possibly, based on the SM comment.

Magical healing.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Feb 27, 2014)

It's an interesting view about the whole situation takl,but I don't really understand in what way could this be beneficial to Naruto though?
At this point I think it's more likely that the union of the Bijuus's chakra could make Rikudou,the old man,appear in the mind of the person that his bijuus would've chosen as his successor.But I could be wrong,of course.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 27, 2014)

The younger son was the successor this is why the sage will appear to Naruto now that he has all 9 bijuus chakra.

Both madara and obito are uchiha so they don't get to be successor's ticket


----------



## takL (Feb 27, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> It's an interesting view about the whole situation takl,but I don't really understand in what way could this be beneficial to Naruto though?



sasuke heard hashs story. naruto hearing maddys would make things even. 
me thinks
if naruto meets hagoromo during his near death experience sasuked meet kaguya. 
if one of hagoromos sons sasuked meet the other.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 27, 2014)

^ That would make sasuke a child of prophecy


----------



## takL (Feb 27, 2014)

Shin said:


> ^ That would make sasuke a child of prophecy



yeah i believe naruto and sasuke are to work together nicely as hagoromo hoped his sons would.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 27, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah i believe naruto and sasuke are to work together nicely as hagoromo hoped his sons would.



You should make a thread like these.

Imagine the salty tears and the hypocrite sasuke fans who said nardo is child of prophecy etc.

Just the BS itself and damage control would be awesome


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 27, 2014)

I think that the profhecy from Ogama sennin can't be ignored. I can hardly to consider this Rikudo Madara as the "boy with a great power in his own eyes."

Btw, I think that this mysterious old man that Naruto has encountered could be also Jiraiya.


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Feb 27, 2014)

It could be jiraiya because kabuto said he couldn't go down into the water that deep but he could've lied I mean Cmon its god damn kabuto we're talking about here.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Feb 27, 2014)

Tristan Hatake said:


> It could be jiraiya because kabuto said he couldn't go down into the water that deep but he could've lied I mean Cmon its god damn kabuto we're talking about here.



yeah but I was talking about a meeting in the limbo, like Kakashi did with his father during pein arc


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Feb 27, 2014)

Oh well in that case that would be cool because jiraiya was the shit. It would be cool if he met Jiraiya,  Kushina,  Nagato,  Zabuza, And maybe Hagoromo Ōtsutsuki(the Sage of the Six Paths) and he gets some of his power. It would be a really powerful and emotional chapter.  Sasuke dies and gives naruto the EMS and in a fit of rage it mutates into the rinnegan that's probably not gonna happen but hey sasuke is dead right now technically.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 27, 2014)

Shin said:


> You should make a thread like these.
> 
> Imagine the salty tears and the hypocrite sasuke fans who said nardo is child of prophecy etc.
> 
> Just the BS itself and damage control would be awesome



Are you kidding? Naruto loses his special messiah chosen one status and gets a peg knocked off his main character>you belt. There shall be tears, but Sasuke fans won't be the only one's that are crying.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2014)

GoDMasteR said:


> yeah but I was talking about a meeting in the limbo, like Kakashi did with his father during pein arc



Maybe I would like to see jman again but I doubt if it was jiraya why would it say who is the old man naruto meets or what ever. He was old but he never lolled as old as the bit we saw from RS in kyuubis flashback. Would a better preview for jman be what old face from the past does naruto mean


----------



## The Faceless Man (Feb 27, 2014)

VolatileSoul said:


> Are you kidding? Naruto loses his special messiah chosen one status and gets a peg knocked off his main character>you belt. There shall be tears, but Sasuke fans won't be the only one's that are crying.



Then you make the thread and i get the popcorn and will see witch fandom will complain more


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Feb 28, 2014)

Both Gai and Kakashi will die. Naruto will wake up at the end of the chapter. Sasuke won't be shown again in next chapter.


----------



## jvang3 (Feb 28, 2014)

*complete naruto!!!*

Naruto is gonna get a new form! Since he only had half of kurama, now that he is gonna get the otha half hes gonna become somthing else! I would love to see obito give naruto his rinnegan but I dont think thats gonna happen that too much of an upgrade for him, but its a possibilty cuz sakura is there with them she could perform the surgery just like how rin did with kakashi! This is out of nowhere but I think the guy who took sasuke was madaras younger brother! I mean tobimara was at the same scene it could be possible haha just a suggestions


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2014)

more a wish than a pred:


----------



## Sword Sage (Feb 28, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah i believe naruto and sasuke are to work together nicely as hagoromo hoped his sons would.



Trouble is there is no hinted words about Sasuke being the child of prophercy, its been Naruto more than 3 times now. Stated by the Six Path Sage, Bijuu's and even the Toad Sage, don't ever listen to villains.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

jvang3 said:


> Naruto is gonna get a new form! Since he only had half of kurama, now that he is gonna get the otha half hes gonna become somthing else! I would love to see obito give naruto his rinnegan but I dont think thats gonna happen that too much of an upgrade for him, but its a possibilty cuz sakura is there with them she could perform the surgery just like how rin did with kakashi! This is out of nowhere but I think the guy who took sasuke was madaras younger brother! I mean tobimara was at the same scene it could be possible haha just a suggestions



I really, really don't think so.


----------



## C-Moon (Feb 28, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Trouble is there is no hinted words about Sasuke being the child of prophercy, its been Naruto more than 3 times now. Stated by the Six Path Sage, Bijuu's and even the Toad Sage, don't ever listen to villains.



The problem with this are the recent examples of what happens when you shoulder massive burdens on your own. Obito and Itachi tried going it alone and failed alone(in fact, Itachi had to warn Naruto about this). Madara interpreted the tablet as Senju and Uchiha in one body, and he's being set up as wrong.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 28, 2014)

Shin said:


> Then you make the thread and i get the popcorn and will see witch fandom will complain more



It's a deal.  Either way there shall be tears. You better be ready to pass the popcorn.


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Feb 28, 2014)

Lets Hope For More Plot Development....


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

Tristan Hatake said:


> Lets Hope For More Plot Development....



The plot only got slow post Obito Extraction in my opinion.


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Feb 28, 2014)

That's very true but it has taken a while to get things moving. A lot of wasted panel space but I guess it is required to make a good story and smooth everything out if this indeed the conclusion to the Naruto series(maybe). Kishimoto does look as if he is going to make it start moving though. Always a good sign...


----------



## Mariko (Feb 28, 2014)

Tristan Hatake said:


> Lets Hope For More Plot Development....



There are no plot development anymore, just inconsistent plot twists...


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

Tristan Hatake said:


> That's very true but it has taken a while to get things moving. A lot of wasted panel space but I guess it is required to make a good story and smooth everything out if this indeed the conclusion to the Naruto series(maybe). Kishimoto does look as if he is going to make it start moving though. Always a good sign...



The pacing outside of the flashbacks have been fine in my opinion, especially compared to other Shonen Manga out there. 

I honestly think the whole Obito flashback slow down time stuff was there to help him and his editors plan the story or something. Dude's on a tight schedule as it is, probably needs a lot more time to allocate to brainstorming with his editors.


----------



## lain2501 (Feb 28, 2014)

I predict 8th gate! and I hope it will be worth watching!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2014)

I predict 8th gate and naruto starting to heal


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

I predict Gai being forced to Eight Gates to help fend off Madara while everyone waits for Narutos revival and then their recharge from him.


----------



## Addy (Feb 28, 2014)

Matrix XZ said:


> Trouble is there is no hinted words about Sasuke being the child of prophercy, its been Naruto more than 3 times now. Stated by the Six Path Sage, Bijuu's and even the Toad Sage, don't ever listen to villains.



well, think of it like generic stories 101 plots.

yes, naruto is said to be the next RS but if you look at the RS story or anything related to RS, senju, uchiha:

"RS was split in *two*"
"elder and younger son *FOUGHT*"
"obito, your uchiha DNA is now mixed with senju DNA. the power *COMBINED *will bring a never seen before new power"
obito was defeated by the power of uchiha (eye and susano'o sword) and senju (body and bijuu chakra) combined. 

it all hints to naruto and sasuke working together the moment obito told naruto about senju and uchiha ALWAYS fighting.

sasuke and naruto will bring together if we were to follow the genericness and kishi has yet to show any indication since chapter 580~ (story about RS sons) to deviate from this path.


----------



## Mofo (Feb 28, 2014)

Kishimoto went length to make Naruto appear as the reincarnation of the Sage  himself and not the younger son.
Sasuke certainly is attuned to the older brother (so does Madara) whereas Hashirama represents the younger heir, but Naruto really doesn't fit that role. He's been removed from the feud, he's been elevated from it. Just think about that, the younger son expressed his desire to win through love, he fought for it. Naruto's mindset instead is all about understanding and peace. That's exactly why he's not a Senju, but an Uzumaki. A clan conveniently sharing traits from both sides of the family (the strong chakra of the Uchiha,  the spirituality, vitality and bodies of the senjus). Even more than that. Kishimoto made the parallel with RS blatant. Just like the Sage, Naruto was born a pseudojinchuriki, just like the sage, he achieved the pinnacle of chakra manipulation. That's all about chakra, even Uchiha's eyes are the result of their ominous chakra affecting their optical nerves, Senju's power is directly linked to their skillfulness in manipulating spiritual energy.
Bijuus are enormous masses of natural energy, conveniently  naruto is a Sage, I wouldn't be suprised if RS knew sage mode as well.


[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

Am I the only one who doesn't want to see Hagaromo, I mean appear today in the story.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to see Hagaromo, I mean appear today in the story.



No. There's no point whatsoever in him making a comeback. I don't think he even belongs in a flashback given the abstract mythic status Madara has been giving him (especially considering the drawings); it's going to seem very awkward.

If we get Naruto meeting him, it will just be in his head (even this is meh, but it's inevitable). He's not going to be an actual character on the playing field.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 28, 2014)

It's stupid though, why would he suddenly appear in his head during this near death experience as opposed to the one's in the past. I don't think he should have any relevance at this point even when it comes to Naruto's power up if he even needs a new one at this point.

To be honest, the only thing I don't want to see is Hagoromo making an appearance in this series because it's going to slow down the story and take up too much panel time and It will probably change my opinion on him. What Madara knows is what I want to know, not a 10 chapter blabber from Hagoromo about the origin of everything. I prefer Madara's perspective too especially if the Mystery Man was his saviour and plays apart in all of this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Feb 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> It's stupid though, why would he suddenly appear in his head during this near death experience as opposed to the one's in the past. I don't think he should have any relevance at this point even when it comes to Naruto's power up if he even needs a new one at this point.



Oh I agree that it's stupid for him to show up here, but it's kind of hard not to expect it at this point. I will be quite impressed if Kishi decides against just shoving him into the storyline.



> To be honest, the only thing I don't want to see is Hagoromo making an appearance in this series because it's going to slow down the story and take up too much panel time and It will probably change my opinion on him. What Madara knows is what I want to know, not a 10 chapter blabber from Hagoromo about the origin of everything.



For me, I feel like bringing the savior-figure of Narutoverse down to being a walking, talking character who interacts with the current generation compromises what little mythological worldbuilding Kishi bothered to do.



> I prefer Madara's perspective too especially *if the Mystery Man was his saviour and plays apart in all of this.*



Kabuto did ET Madara and help his plan along because his derelict student failed, so yea he is his savior in a weird way.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2014)

Weapon said:


> It's stupid though, why would he suddenly appear in his head during this near death experience as opposed to the one's in the past. I don't think he should have any relevance at this point even when it comes to Naruto's power up if he even needs a new one at this point.
> 
> To be honest, the only thing I don't want to see is Hagoromo making an appearance in this series because it's going to slow down the story and take up too much panel time and It will probably change my opinion on him. What Madara knows is what I want to know, not a 10 chapter blabber from Hagoromo about the origin of everything. I prefer Madara's perspective too especially if the Mystery Man was his saviour and plays apart in all of this.



I do not think he will appear because naruto is in a near death experience but because all the 9 bijuu chakra are together in the person like naruto. The guy RS spoke about to the bijuu as they think. If he appears with naruto unlike with obito and madara who accomplished the same. It shows tho bijuu chakra always belong as one in naruto.



Mofo said:


> Kishimoto went length to make Naruto appear as the reincarnation of the Sage  himself and not the younger son.
> Sasuke certainly is attuned to the older brother (so does Madara) whereas Hashirama represents the younger heir, but Naruto really doesn't fit that role. He's been removed from the feud, he's been elevated from it. Just think about that, the younger son expressed his desire to win through love, he fought for it. Naruto's mindset instead is all about understanding and peace. That's exactly why he's not a Senju, but an Uzumaki. A clan conveniently sharing traits from both sides of the family (the strong chakra of the Uchiha,  the spirituality, vitality and bodies of the senjus). Even more than that. Kishimoto made the parallel with RS blatant. Just like the Sage, Naruto was born a pseudojinchuriki, just like the sage, he achieved the pinnacle of chakra manipulation. That's all about chakra, even Uchiha's eyes are the result of their ominous chakra affecting their optical nerves, Senju's power is directly linked to their skillfulness in manipulating spiritual energy.
> Bijuus are enormous masses of natural energy, conveniently  naruto is a Sage, I wouldn't be suprised if RS knew sage mode as well.
> 
> ...



Cool pic but I think the hors will just be his hair like naruto


----------



## Lance (Mar 1, 2014)

Mofo said:


> Kishimoto went length to make Naruto appear as the reincarnation of the Sage  himself and not the younger son.
> Sasuke certainly is attuned to the older brother (so does Madara) whereas Hashirama represents the younger heir, but Naruto really doesn't fit that role. He's been removed from the feud, he's been elevated from it. Just think about that, the younger son expressed his desire to win through love, he fought for it. Naruto's mindset instead is all about understanding and peace. That's exactly why he's not a Senju, but an Uzumaki. A clan conveniently sharing traits from both sides of the family (the strong chakra of the Uchiha,  the spirituality, vitality and bodies of the senjus). Even more than that. Kishimoto made the parallel with RS blatant. Just like the Sage, Naruto was born a pseudojinchuriki, just like the sage, he achieved the pinnacle of chakra manipulation. That's all about chakra, even Uchiha's eyes are the result of their ominous chakra affecting their optical nerves, Senju's power is directly linked to their skillfulness in manipulating spiritual energy.
> Bijuus are enormous masses of natural energy, conveniently  naruto is a Sage, I wouldn't be suprised if RS knew sage mode as well.



Good read! Lots of parallel between the two characters but, Uzumaki were never stated to be related to Uchiha's, only Senjus. Sage was the first Pseudo Jin. Pseudo means to be a jinchuriki with just the chakra and not the beast right?


----------



## RBL (Mar 1, 2014)

Weapon said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't want to see Hagaromo, I mean appear today in the story.



you are not, i find all this plot of the sage to be boring and stupid,  i don't really give a flying crap about hagoromo and his sons.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 1, 2014)

Hagoromo and his sons are part of what turned the manga to shit so I really don't care for them at all. He is very likely going to show up anyway.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 1, 2014)

Mofo said:


> That's exactly why he's not a Senju, but an Uzumaki. A clan conveniently sharing traits from both sides of the family (the strong chakra of the Uchiha,  the spirituality, vitality and bodies of the senjus).



That's a theory. 

No connection has ever been established between Uchiha and Uzumaki nor their branches.


----------



## Jad (Mar 1, 2014)

Why were all the threads from the telegrams merged to the library this early? Is there something I don't know ?

Man this is one of the few weeks were I won't read the spoilers and just wait for the chapter...


----------



## Weapon (Mar 1, 2014)

Jad said:


> Why were all the threads from the telegrams merged to the library this early? Is there something I don't know ?
> 
> Man this is one of the few weeks were I won't read the spoilers and just wait for the chapter...



That's what I asked in the Convo thread, I'm not sure maybe an early chapter?  But don't quote me on that.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 1, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> you are not, i find all this plot of the sage to be boring and stupid,  i don't really give a flying crap about hagoromo and his sons.



I'd rather see them explain in Canon sideline not this series, maybe this years movie about Hagoromo would be interesting but I doubt that is even close to what they're going to do for the movie.


----------



## Shattering (Mar 1, 2014)

Mariko said:


> more a wish than a pred:



I can see Gai forcing Madara to go defensive for a few panels if the 8th gate is supposed to live to its hype but at the end all we are going to get is a dead Gai and maybe a positive comment from Madara about his youth... the probabe outcome tbh is Madara stomping Gai like he did with everyone else becoming the motivation for Naruto to throw another epic speech


----------



## Weapon (Mar 1, 2014)

Hopefully Kakashi will show some more respect to Gai, I like Kakashi but is it me or does he not treat Gai like the friend he should. Gai dies, Kakashi tears / unmasking. I can taste them from here.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 1, 2014)

takL said:


> yeah i believe naruto and sasuke are to work together nicely as hagoromo hoped his sons would.



Problem is, Naruto doesn't represent the Younger Son, for the Younger Son like Hashirama lacks one vital element that Naruto and Hagoromo have: Friendship with the Bijūs.

Naruto is the sole embodiment of Rikūdo, Sasuke is the embodiment of the unification of the Elder and Younger Sons through his resolve of using the proper interplay of power and love, for power without love is destructive, love without power is weak and anemic.

Naruto - RS


Sasuke- ES+YS


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 1, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> Problem is, Naruto doesn't represent the Younger Son, for the Younger Son like Hashirama lacks one vital element that Naruto and Hagoromo have: Friendship with the Bijūs.
> 
> Naruto is the sole embodiment of Rikūdo, Sasuke is the embodiment of the unification of the Elder and Younger Sons through his resolve of using the proper interplay of power and love, for power without love is destructive, love without power is weak and anemic.
> 
> ...



Do we know for sure if the Senju clan ancestor didn't have any good relationship with the Bijuu like Naruto does? I think the reason why Hagoromo chose his younger son to be his successor is that he knew love and friendship no jutsu would unite the world even the Bijuu. 
The one who is able to perfectly control Juubi's chakra likely gains all of Juubi's traits including the Rinnegan. People like Madara and Obito arent on friendly terms with the Bijuu so they would never be able to have the full benefit of Juubi.


----------



## Jad (Mar 1, 2014)

I think there will be some Team Gai combo's before the 8th Gate comes out. Maybe Team Gai and Gaara and Kakashi pull of some annoying techniques to stall Madara for a few chapters, probably get a few flash backs to extend the fight. Probably those sealing pots are going to take away some of the Bijuu's Madara has stored inside of him.

Anyways, I don't feel like Gai is going to jump to 8th Gate immediately start of next chapter, without witnessing first hand what Madara can do. Also screw Gai going 8th Gate immediately then dieing in a chapter. Now that I have Gai in my weekly Naruto, why the fudge do I want him to exit early? Having to wait this long, I feel like Team Gai fans deserve a little bit of focus, especially since Neji died.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2014)

Shattering said:


> I can see Gai forcing Madara to go defensive for a few panels if the 8th gate is supposed to live to its hype but at the end all we are going to get is a dead Gai *and maybe a positive comment from Madara about his youth...* the probabe outcome tbh is Madara stomping Gai like he did with everyone else becoming the motivation for Naruto to throw another epic speech



It made me think to a bathhouse section: "Useless jutsu POSITIVE comment"...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 1, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Do we know for sure if the Senju clan ancestor didn't have any good relationship with the Bijuu like Naruto does? I think the reason why Hagoromo chose his younger son to be his successor is that he knew love and friendship no jutsu would unite the world even the Bijuu.
> The one who is able to perfectly control Juubi's chakra likely gains all of Juubi's traits including the Rinnegan. People like Madara and Obito arent on friendly terms with the Bijuu so they would never be able to have the full benefit of Juubi.



Of course the Younger Son wasn't friend with the Bijūs, Kurama nor Shukaku never once alluded to the Younger Son when speaking about the Sage, and the Younger Son's embodiment Hashirama also wasn't friends with the Bijūs in fact he forcefully subjugated them with his Mokuton.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 1, 2014)

Jad said:


> Anyways, I don't feel like Gai is going to jump to 8th Gate immediately start of next chapter, without witnessing first hand what Madara can do. Also screw Gai going 8th Gate immediately then dieing in a chapter. Now that I have Gai in my weekly Naruto, why the fudge do I want him to exit early? Having to wait this long, I feel like Team Gai fans deserve a little bit of focus, especially since Neji died.



Pretty much what I was thinking, no way is he going to just jump into it knowing the consequences I mean what about his youth  . Not to mention, If he goes Eight Gates it's obviously going to be a last resort thing (So maybe they will try some things first and fail) or out of rage if someone dies.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Mar 1, 2014)

Jad said:


> I think there will be some Team Gai combo's before the 8th Gate comes out. Maybe Team Gai and Gaara and Kakashi pull of some annoying techniques to stall Madara for a few chapters, probably get a few flash backs to extend the fight. Probably those sealing pots are going to take away some of the Bijuu's Madara has stored inside of him.
> 
> Anyways, I don't feel like Gai is going to jump to 8th Gate immediately start of next chapter, without witnessing first hand what Madara can do. Also screw Gai going 8th Gate immediately then dieing in a chapter. Now that I have Gai in my weekly Naruto, why the fudge do I want him to exit early? Having to wait this long, I feel like Team Gai fans deserve a little bit of focus, especially since Neji died.



The thing is. If Sakura was so scared by just looking at Madara that she could not remember to breath. Why would Tenten and Lee be any better?More Tenten then Lee see s what Kishi has done with her before.


----------



## RBL (Mar 1, 2014)

Jad said:


> I think there will be some Team Gai combo's before the 8th Gate comes out. Maybe Team Gai and Gaara and Kakashi pull of some annoying techniques to stall Madara for a few chapters, probably get a few flash backs to extend the fight. Probably those sealing pots are going to take away some of the Bijuu's Madara has stored inside of him.
> 
> Anyways, I don't feel like Gai is going to jump to 8th Gate immediately start of next chapter, without witnessing first hand what Madara can do. Also screw Gai going 8th Gate immediately then dieing in a chapter. Now that I have Gai in my weekly Naruto, why the fudge do I want him to exit early? Having to wait this long, I feel like Team Gai fans deserve a little bit of focus, especially since Neji died.



maybe team gai is helping orochimaru's team to fight the masked man, imagine the possibilities of suigetsu,rock lee and juugo fighting or idk.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 1, 2014)

Either we see Guy doing something or we switch back to Sasuke and the mysterious person. Naruto won't wake up until Sasuke is revived as well. They fell together, they'll reawaken together. 

At least that's the way Kishi seems to be going, but who knows.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 1, 2014)

I was hoping Kishi would switch stories with a Gai cliffhanger, but the preview makes it look like that's not going to happen


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 1, 2014)

Gai going eight gates......Naruto meeting Hagoromo.......nuff said!!


----------



## Mariko (Mar 1, 2014)

Long term pred:

Next chap: focus on Maddy, Gai and Kakashi/ Minato try something and loose a leg / some fodder / cliff: oro and co arriving

Chap 668: The mysterious man / focus on Madara vs Kakashi, Ga? and Gaara / Minato try something and loose the other leg / Gai open the 8th gate / cliff: Obito and Naruto

Chap 669: Gai and Kakashi vs Maddy  / some fodder come to help / cliff: Sasuke wake up

Chap 670: flashback / cliff: Naruto wake up

Chap 671: Maddy vs Kakashi and Gai / Maddy admit they're strong, but not enough / Cliff: Madara becomes serious and kills Gai.

Chap 672: flashback / Kakashi and Gaara try a last strategy that fail / Madara kills Gaara, and say Kakashi's turn is next before the mugen tsukiyomi / Cliff: Sasuke going toward Madara 

Chap 673: Naruto and Obito / Madara speech to Kakashi before killing him / Cliff: Sasuke and Naruto arrive and save Kakashi (saved by the gong style)

Chap 674: Madara vs Sasuke and Naruto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 1, 2014)

^ I see no rikudou sennin in that prediction


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 1, 2014)

The plot transfer over to uchiha Sasuke and kabuto. Also does early telegrams move mean early chapter and or break in the near 2 week future.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 1, 2014)

?obitobi said:


> *Naruto Chapter 667 Prediction - Farewell*
> 
> /End, no chapter next week!



Seems plausible


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 1, 2014)

I predict Gai wont open 8th gate


----------



## santanico (Mar 1, 2014)

fuck, I'm so happy Gai is back


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 1, 2014)

Perhaps Kishi will opt for a comedic encounter between Naruto and RS, like when Naruto met Kushina: 



I can imagine Naruto mistaking RS as the Grim Reaper or something and RS hitting Naruto on the head with his staff


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 1, 2014)

When it comes to Sasuke and Naruto working together to defeat Madara.

I don't know anymore.

The way Kishi treats Sasuke now a days, I think he will get some lip service in the fight, probably helping remove the sage chakra from Mads, but that's about it. Naruto will end up doing most of the heavy lifting, and ascend to Rikudo status alone. Though I think Naruto's ascension will be very temporary.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 1, 2014)

obito will apologize to naruto when he wakes and i think he will take a deadly hit for someone maybe kakashi. or if gai uses the 8th gate he will revive gai.


----------



## Odie Esty (Mar 2, 2014)

The chapter will end with us seeing a new Chakra Mode Naruto, with bits of Shukaku and 8 tails in it.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 2, 2014)

Odie Esty said:


> The chapter will end with us seeing a new Chakra Mode Naruto, with bits of Shukaku and 8 tails in it.



That 

Or black KCM since yin kurama is black. 

Can't wait.


----------



## navy (Mar 2, 2014)

Shin said:


> That
> 
> Or black KCM since yin kurama is black.
> 
> Can't wait.



Minato had it in him...


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 2, 2014)

Speaking of that, it always kind of bugged me that Minatos KCM looked just like Naruto's, but his chakra kyuubi mech was much darker.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 2, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Speaking of that, it always kind of bugged me that Minatos KCM looked just like Naruto's, but his chakra kyuubi mech was much darker.


Just an idea, but it might be that KCM takes the color of the user's chakra. Despite what the anime did, Naruto's chakra color is canonically about the same color as KCM.


*Spoiler*: __ 










 Since Minato is his father, I suppose it would make sense that they have the same, natural chakra color. With Bijuu Mode, perhaps the colors were different since it's raw, Kyuubi chakra rather than Kurama's mixing with their own.

Who dafuq knows...


----------



## Addy (Mar 2, 2014)

I am not sure about chakra colors.

for example, sasuke has purple, Madara red, and itachi yellow.

however, it would make sense for minato to have the same chakra


----------



## Garfield (Mar 2, 2014)

dungsi27 said:


> I predict Gai wont open 8th gate


I dunno how Gai even got here, let alone speed-feat-ed. Last we saw him recently he was barely able to move...


----------



## Jad (Mar 2, 2014)

adee said:


> I dunno how Gai even got here, let alone speed-feat-ed. Last we saw him recently he was barely able to move...



If Gai did get there without any sort of enhancements or whatever. It disproves a lot of myths around the Gates exhausting Gai after a few minutes. I mean I think it should be obvious Gai can use gates constantly turned on for more than say 10 minutes, let alone constantly using them to fight his battles in the war. To perform his techniques and so on and so forth.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 2, 2014)

?obitobi said:


> *Naruto Chapter 667 Prediction - Farewell*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



fucking lol'd the ending caught me by surprise


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 2, 2014)

I predict the identity of the foot man will not be revealed .


----------



## Mariko (Mar 2, 2014)

?obitobi said:


> *Naruto Chapter 667 Prediction - Farewell*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Ga? Hakuba modo... T'would be epic as f*ck!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2014)

we'll probably get to see

naruto talking with shukaku and gyuuki then revived. one lil skirmish panel between sakura and naruto
obito and co return and he restores minato's arms so he can use his long named jutsu
gai going 8th gate and teaming up with naruto and minato. they blitz him hard.
tug of war against madara begins 

next chapter: naruto becomes the next sage of six paths

pacing seem too fast for one chapie?


----------



## Jad (Mar 2, 2014)

I refuse to believe Gai is going 8 Gates next chapter because of an editors note. It's too early for Gai to die!  At least show him in a few chaps before going 8 Gates.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 2, 2014)

at this point i'm willing to believe gai would survive. *shrug* that or some plot device revive jutsu.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 2, 2014)

Prediction:

Mysterious foot guy shows up in a Zetsu suit, we dont get to see his face but we all know its Kabuto  He does a summoning jutsu and summons the lotus tree thingy from the Akatsuki base that was made out of Hashirama's cells and produced the Zetsus. 
Oro,Juugo,Karin and Sui arrive to see the tree absorbing Sasuke. 
Zetsu man *Ku,ku,ku* just as planned.....
Karin attacks him with her chains but gets blocked by a Mokuton construct.

Meanwhile......

The shinobi alliance are feeling an earthquacke.Gai is preparing to enter the 8 gates and the chakra he emits makes the ground shake in fear it gonna dai! 
Madara fooishly thinks Gai's attack will be ninjutsu based so he launches several bijuu damas at Gai. They all get deflected like puny pinkponk balls and Gai yells "Howl my Youth !.............Midnight Dragon!"
The dragon shaped blast produced by Gai moves faster then the hypersonic Hirudora at near light speed which makes it impossible to avoid.
Madara usess Chou Shinra Tensei at the last moment and clashes with the Midnight Dragon.

End of chapter


----------



## RBL (Mar 2, 2014)

Jad said:


> I refuse to believe Gai is going 8 Gates next chapter because of an editors note. It's too early for Gai to die!  At least show him in a few chaps before going 8 Gates.



at least he was more relevant than neji.

i bet my money that if he is going to die, he is going to have some awesome flashbacks of his teammates, bro that'd be awesome, not only for gai, but for the team themselves, that'd develop a lot (assuming some flashbacks happen and shit like that)

but i sort of agree with you, i don't really think gai is going to open the eight gates in the next chapter, he is going to use 6-7 gates in order to test madara, then at the very end of the chapter we are going to see gai using his last resort technique


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 2, 2014)

I dont think people are feeling the shitstorm that is about to come in the next chapters when Gai pushes Rikudou Juubi Madara into using one of his strongest Rinnegan techniques to deffend against 8 gates.
That would make Gai at full power >>>> Gaokage combined strength


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 2, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I dont think people are feeling the shitstorm that is about to come in the next chapters when Gai pushes Rikudou Juubi Madara into using one of his strongest Rinnegan techniques to deffend against 8 gates.
> That would make Gai at full power >>>> Gaokage combined strength



Does anyone care about the Gokage though?

And I think most people know that if Gai actually does anything, it's a huge retcon (because it's not a sage technique) and doesn't say anything for his actual strength.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 2, 2014)

8 gate guy can use a nature energy move.



I'm predicting this.


----------



## Coldhands (Mar 2, 2014)

Prediction:
80% of the chapter will be Gai, Kakashi, Minato etc. all fighting Madara. Minato loses one leg, Kakashi is immortal, Gai doesn't open 8 Gates, Gaara is again forgotten. Nothing of importance happens.

Naruto wakes up in his inner world, surrounded by all the Bijuu. RS appears in front of him. End of chapter.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 2, 2014)

What would be interesting if Hagoromo tells Naruto his whole life story and we get a mini Rikudou gaiden. Maybe we get even to see Hagoromo's wife and the interaction between the Senju and Uchiha bro.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 2, 2014)

^ well we should get that, the tablet story, the sons stuff.

How the story happen exactly.


----------



## ToolKIT (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe Naruto is going to look like RS and obito will give him the staff.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 2, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> What would be interesting if Hagoromo tells Naruto his whole life story and we get a mini Rikudou gaiden. Maybe we get even to see Hagoromo's wife and the interaction between the Senju and Uchiha bro.



I seriously doubt the Sage had a wife, the Elder and Younger Sons were most probably created with COAT much like the Bijūs


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 2, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> I seriously doubt the Sage had a wife, the Elder and Younger Sons were most probably created with COAT much like the Bijūs



You know whats funny. I recently watched an old movie called Double Dragon. I know this movie since i was a kid.The plot revolves around a Chinese emperor who created a magicall dragon shaped talisman devided into two parts. He would give each part to his two sons.
One half of the talisman contains the power over the soul/Yin while the other part contains the power of the body/Yang. 
Hagoromo could have divided his powers among his sons.


----------



## NW (Mar 2, 2014)

I wanna learn about the olden days of Ten Tails and Hagoromo.

Do it, Kishi!


----------



## Uzumaki Rinnegan (Mar 2, 2014)

Naruto is resurrected, Gai activates the Eight Gates and engages in a fight with Madara. There might be a few flashbacks included. Mystery guy reveals himself to be Kabuto and gives Sasuke some kind of Senju potion so he can become the greatest shinobi-god alive (because he's seriously falling behind).

I don't know how the manga is going to end, or whether they're going to pull a Bleach and continue the manga even after the battle but a part of me is kind of wishing for Madara's dream world to come true, only for us to see that his dream world is actually the birth of ... our world, Earth. Whoa.


----------



## Thor (Mar 2, 2014)

Minato will open the 8 gates. Gai learned the technique from him....just watch .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 2, 2014)

If we do get a Rikudou interaction here (which is likely), it's probably going to be some deathbed scene where Naruto sees his final words/gifts to his two sons. 

I seriously doubt we're going to get an in-depth flashback or "gaiden" about him. 



CuteJuubi said:


> I seriously doubt the Sage had a wife, the Elder and Younger Sons were most probably created with COAT much like the Bijūs



I recently stumbled upon a blog post stating that shinobi are war machines and therefore never have sex. Did I find your tumblr?


----------



## Netabare4You (Mar 2, 2014)

Is this spoiler or not?
I guess its just a prediction though...


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 2, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I recently stumbled upon a blog post stating that shinobi are war machines and therefore never have sex. Did I find your tumblr?



No because I don't have tumblr 



†_Camorra_† said:


> You know whats funny. I recently watched an old movie called Double Dragon. I know this movie since i was a kid.The plot revolves around a Chinese emperor who created a magicall dragon shaped talisman devided into two parts. He would give each part to his two sons.
> One half of the talisman contains the power over the soul/Yin while the other part contains the power of the body/Yang.
> Hagoromo could have divided his powers among his sons.



Yeah I've seen that movie too  However, when Tobi was explaining to Konan about COAT he said "The Bijuus are but one example" so I am inclined to believe that aside from the Bijuus, Hagoromo also created other life forms, and given Madara's statement in 626 that "One god was divided into Yin and Yang" I think it's pretty apparent that the Uchiha (Yin) and Senju (Yang) Ancestors were also created with COAT.

It's either that or Kishi would opt to write that the Sage had a Hyuuga Wife


----------



## Cjones (Mar 2, 2014)

†_Camorra_† said:


> I dont think people are feeling the shitstorm that is about to come in the next chapters when Gai pushes Rikudou Juubi Madara into using one of his strongest Rinnegan techniques to deffend against 8 gates.
> That would make Gai at full power >>>> Gaokage combined strength



Sounds stupid? Of course
Does Kishi care? Nope
Should you care? You shouldn't

Stuff stop making sense long ago brah.

We'll also probably find out the 8th gate draws in nature energy or something or the small bit of the tailed beast Obito ripped out nerfed Madara in some way.


----------



## Azula (Mar 3, 2014)

Gai kick at 300km/hr


----------



## Jad (Mar 3, 2014)

You know, till this day, I still haven't closed my firefox tab with Gai's entrance from Chapter 666. It's just sitting there. Everytime I need inspiration, or I just need a good boost of energy, I flick over to the tab. That's just ONE PAGE of Might Gai. Imagine a partial chapter full of him fighting, if not more. I'm pumped, my blood is boiling, come on Chapter 667!~


*Spoiler*: __ 



aaaaaaaaaaaand it's just a full chapter of Naruto dreaming about the past (flashbacks), and then some shadowy figure talks to Naruto without them ever being revealed until next chapter.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> You know, till this day, I still haven't closed my firefox tab with Gai's entrance from Chapter 666. It's just sitting there. Everytime I need inspiration, or I just need a good boost of energy, I flick over to the tab. That's just ONE PAGE of Might Gai. Imagine a partial chapter full of him fighting, if not more. I'm pumped, my blood is boiling, come on Chapter 667!~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Talking about flashback, I must admit that 3-4 pages about Ga?'s youth would be nice for me, something about him and his sensei while learning to open gates or something like that...

Btw, do we have already seen him (his sensei?) 

If not, I'd like him to be like Pai Mei in KB:


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2014)

lol yeah, no one cares about the gokage 

tsunade (the worst and least impressive hokage ever AND a woman in KISHIMOTO'S manga)
meizukage (literally just there to fill the spot, no character to speak of, again, WOMAN IN KISHI'S MANGA)
raikag-A (handicapped hot head)
onoki (old guy that did nothing but give speech after speech after speech who was then replaced by hashi.)
gaara (kid who really hasn't gotten to his prime yet, i like gaara but i cant see him as a KAGE,)

im not trying to hate on tsunade and mei, its just kishi hasn't done anything worthwhile with them to me.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 3, 2014)

I need some Tenten action panels :~~~~(

But I know they will never come


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> No because I don't have tumblr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hagoromo better not be a homo


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Mar 3, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Hagoromo better not be a homo



Well the uchihas are a concentraded half part of him, so you do the math


----------



## Antonyony (Mar 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> You know, till this day, I still haven't closed my firefox tab with Gai's entrance from Chapter 666. It's just sitting there. Everytime I need inspiration, or I just need a good boost of energy, I flick over to the tab. That's just ONE PAGE of Might Gai. Imagine a partial chapter full of him fighting, if not more. I'm pumped, my blood is boiling, come on Chapter 667!~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Man, that page was awesome. Guy is the man. Plot is the only explanation of why he isn't considered as next hokage instead of Kakashi... 

Can you imagine a hokage with will of fire and the power of youth? That sounds just fucking awesome! hahaha


----------



## PakTigers (Mar 3, 2014)

*[Funny] 667 (prediction)*

Sorry for any Anger or some thi**** 

My 1st funny prediction try..


*Spoiler*: __ 





*667 - Madara's *****

*[The panel starts where Gai was left]*

Gai: Hey Kakashi who is that lmao Person *** ???
Kakashi : That's Lord Milk Shaker who shakes everyone one in to ____** 
Gai : Oh..!! But what the heck is he doing here??

Milk Shaker: You banana's Ignoring Me Lord Shaker??? 

4th: How can we ignore u My lord.. Especially me who has lost both of his arms.. Now my
legs are only left please go on and, cut them into pieces and Distribute evenly to everyone..
Milk Shaker (Madara): (surprised) ???

4th: !!... Ya know everyone would be hungry bcz of fighting for a long time..

*[Suddenly lee and tenten enters into scenerio]*
Lee: Let's give first to Chouji...
Tenten : Damn Neji.. Why you have left me alone to these Goon**ers...

Gai : (to lee) Lee..!! Let's show them our power of YOUTH (***) ...!!
Lee: Hai (yeah) ...!!

*[Gai and lee makes some seals...]*
Gai & Lee : Sexy no Jutsu **** (and takes of their pants off)

Madara (Milk Shaker) : Whtfff...!!! *** What are you doing infront of God..!!

Gai : This is mine and Lee's Ultimate *** Jutsu....!! And the Power of Youth..!!
*
[Scene Shifts to the Kamui Dimension]*
(as Obtio seals Yin Kurama to Naruto a bright light covers the whole Dimension)

Sakura : (shoked) OMG..!! What's Happening...!!
Obito: (without hesitation) Seems like your kisses are working...!!

(Sakura Blushes)
Naruto : I still wanna feel you..!! Sakura-Chan..!! (still eyes closed and speaking rudely) Sakura
 where are you..!!

*[Suddenly Naruto opens his eyes with Eyes of Juubi i.e. Spiral rinnegan and some sharingan touch]*

Obito : So my strategy worked...!!
Sakura : ..!!

BZetsu : Obtio/ Tobi you have fucke** Alot your time is up... Now let me handle remaining..
Obito : No...!!! (in mind with zetsu ==>> Please let me feel My ***)

Naruto : (blushing) I liked your Kisses...
Sakura : You damn...!! You were dying and now you are shitting **** (Eyyyy???)

Obtio : Ok guyz it seems Kishi had enough with me.. I guess now I can rest in peace and
Meet Rin...!! 
Naruto : No wait..!!

Obito & Zetsu : !!!! (??)
Naruto : You still have two tasks left... Remember...!!! ???

Obito : (thinking) ...!!! Oh..!! Yeah now I remember...

*[Obito makes some hand seals]*
Obito : Kuchio Sino Jitsu *(sorry if wrong pronounced)*

*[Smoke surrounds the whole dimension... And a mysterious old man is seen..]*

Old Man : (laughing) Guess who I'm???
Naruto : ...
Sakura : S OooO  (sex) Pea ???

Old Man : Eeeey???

Obito : No you might be some form of Jin came to balance the yin and yang powers..
I mean to balance the Chakara...!!

Old Man : Fuck you all..!! Damn.. Shit... I am Kisi... 

*..... Some Mysterious person appears infront of Naruto saying he is KISI  ... Whtff???
*

*[Scene Changes To Where Sasuke Was..]*
Tobirama : oooyee...!!! Wht fu** you are doing with Sasuke from last 2-3 Chapters??

??? : Wait a second 2nd.. I am a bit done with him (exhausted)

??? : Time to go... 2nd your gift came to be very precious for me... I guess to enabled me to do my fuc***ing job easily...!! Kishi and others will be coming here any time...

Tobirama : (surprised) Was he really ****ing 

Orochimaru : Sasuke......!!!!!!

Karin : Whtf...!!! His Chakra Came back...  I also wanted to have some Kissing Scenario with Sasuke...!! Fuck you Kisi..!!

Jugo : I am watching you Orochimaru...!! You won't have time to do your *** while I am here...!!

Sasuke: (opening his eyes) Come here Karin I wanna some Kisses.. *** *(Ewww...)*

Karin : (Happily) {Thinking ==>> Yesss} Hai...!!!

*---Will Karin And Sasuke Have some fun.. To know that wait For Next weeks Ewww Chapter..--*





Enjoy reading *No offence please*.. I also didn't liked some parts.. And please admin it's for fun..
So *no ban please* atleast... 

Please comment what parts you liked...!!


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy ****! That was pretty ****ing funny.

needed more tobirama though.


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Mar 3, 2014)

I am the Hatake around here -.-

Lol JK


----------



## Tristan Hatake (Mar 3, 2014)

*Gai is going Super Saiyan #2*

Seriously does anybody else think Gai and Lee(provided Gai does die from the 8 gates) should have an emotional send off between the 2? I am already crying....also does anyone else believe that Gai(8 gates) Vs. Madara(SO6P) will be both a decent to good fight and a fitting send off for Gai?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 3, 2014)

Gai has 9 gates


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 3, 2014)

He is here!!!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Mar 3, 2014)

did people forget that madara can STOP someone dead in their tracks while also if they are in the air?


----------



## Jad (Mar 3, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> He is here!!!!



Did you edit that?


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 3, 2014)

Jad said:


> Did you edit that?



Nope but I think it will happen. Blinkst posted it. Looked too badass.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 3, 2014)

ten ten shitpoodamn


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 3, 2014)

i expect some obito-rin BS


----------



## Gabe (Mar 3, 2014)

The pot is like the one they tried to use on king piccolo if they try it again I expect it to break like it did with tien when he tried to seal king piccolo  after Roshi failed. And it releasing the people in there


----------



## Addy (Mar 3, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i expect some obito-rin BS



no............... just no!!!!!!! 

i just one want orochimaru........... just one panel


----------



## Harbour (Mar 3, 2014)

Want full chapter of armless Minato.


----------



## Addy (Mar 3, 2014)

minato should commentate on the battle like it is a wrestling match 

"and madara takes the offensive to gai's 8 gate punch!!!!!! OH MY GOD, IT'S MORE CRAZY OUT HERE THAN MY WEDDING NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WAIT!!!!!!!! IS THAT? IS THAT?........... LADIES AND GENTELMENT!!!!!!!1 IT'S THE UZUMAKI NARUTO COMING BACK TO THE BATTLE AFTER HER SUFFERED SEVERE INJURIES!!!!!!!!!!!"

then naruto takes the mike "im gonna wreck you up, madara! "


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 3, 2014)

Man its always the same ObitoXRin shit, am I the only one who is seriously tired of that crap?


----------



## Abz (Mar 3, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Want full chapter of armless Minato.




soon to be leg-less


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 3, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man its always the same ObitoXRin shit, am I the only one who is seriously tired of that crap?



we're all tired of that crap except the ObiRin shippers.


----------



## Addy (Mar 3, 2014)

Abz said:


> soon to be leg-less



can people stop the armless and legless jokes?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 3, 2014)

This week...I shall come out of my slumber and represent the Naruto Kingdom once again to the fullest.

No one else can do it like I do!
Naruto! We await your glorious resurrection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jad (Mar 3, 2014)

Addy said:


> can people stop the armless and legless jokes?



Gai: Yo Minato, lose some weight? 

Gai: Woop, don't wanna blink, might see the yellow flash lose another limb

Kakashi: Don't worry sensei, at least you have your teeth......aaaaaaaaaand there they go.

Madara: Minato, we should have a boxing match

Gai: Lee! Give Minato a hand........or two


----------



## Harbour (Mar 3, 2014)

I think we likely will see following things:
-2-3 pages of Obito/Naruto/Sakura scenes
-10-12 pages of Madara/Gai/Kakashi/Gaara/Minato confrontations
-Last 1-2 pages of RS silhouette or even face inside Naruto's mind.
Im calling it.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict this


----------



## Addy (Mar 3, 2014)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict this



evil rennigan naruto?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 3, 2014)

So, I was about to come here to ask once again "is it an early chapter", this time half seriously... but I'll take the low amount of people here as an answer. 



Suigetsu said:


> Man its always the same ObitoXRin shit, *am I the only one who* is seriously tired of that crap?




Oh good Suigetsu, of all the silly "am I the only one who" questions ever made... 

Yes good, good, let me see more of your pain. 




As for predictions... Gai dying would seriously compete in page time with Naruto's revival. I doubt both happen in the same chapter.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict even more implications for Rinnegan Sasuke.


----------



## Recal (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict Gai, I hope for Oro, and would like some more info on the mysterious foot.



Shin said:


> I predict addy not seeing orochimaru



I shake my fist at you...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Mar 3, 2014)

The way Kishi is writing recently this manga has become far to predictable. 

Naruto gets pieces of all Bijuu chakras and meets Hagoromo in his mind who gives him a Rikudou power up. Probably related to merging all Bijuu chakras into a good Juubi.

Kabuto shoots some of that sweet Senju steroid juice in Sasuke's ass. Another butthurt Rikudou wannabe is born 

Real final villain appears:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 
[/IMG]
[/IMG]


----------



## Netabare4You (Mar 3, 2014)

Do you guys think Gai is gonna open the 8 gates?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 3, 2014)

Netabare4You said:


> Do you guys think Gai is gonna open the 8 gates?




It might be hinted that he's about to open them. But I doubt he does it within this chapter, as its cliff hanger will with 99.9 % certainty be Naruto's revival.

Perhaps he uses them later, only to be saved by Rikudou Naruto who can now heal people.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 3, 2014)

That rikudou reveal preview better happen fast


----------



## King BOo (Mar 3, 2014)

Obito gives Naruto the Bijuu chakra and Sakura says she'll wake him up from his coma, but Obito tells her to transplant the Rinnegan into Naruto when she tries Black Zetsu attaches to her and Obito collapses from his exhaustion.  Black Zetsu attempts to control Sakura and make her kill Naruto with a kunai but her inner will forces him off and he dissipates into the air cursing her.  Obito lays dying next to Naruto and she transplants the eye, and it switches to Naruto's consciousness and he meets Rikudo Sennin and has a conversation with him.  He then wakes up to see Sakura and Obito beside him and Obito uses the last of his strength to Kamui them, and he dies alone in the other dimension.  Meanwhile Guy battles Juubi Madara with his full gate power, and Naruto shows up with his new transformation.


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict 

I mean... Since Naruto was revived, it's time for Sasuke -----> which means Orochimaru this chapter!


*Spoiler*: __ 



But that would mean Gai's fight against Madara will be offpaneled when i want to see that too


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict 8 gates epicness. :ignoramus


----------



## Amanda (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict, if we see Eight Gates, Gai still won't die. Kishi will do his all to keep the characters alive.


----------



## CA182 (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict gai going 8 gates breaks the space time continuum and summons the sage.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 3, 2014)

Amanda said:


> I predict, if we see Eight Gates, Gai still won't die. Kishi will do his all to keep the characters alive.



Or, Gai dies but Obito Rinne Tensei's him.


----------



## Talis (Mar 3, 2014)

Gai opens 8 gates, he absorbs Lee.
He transforms into a new form of Juubi.
He 1 hits Madara and starts MT himself.
GG Gai.


----------



## Opuni (Mar 3, 2014)

meanwhile minato managed to put 300 different seals on madara before his hands got cut off, this slows down madara significantly until naruto is revived!!!

before that *GAIIIIIII * !!!!!


----------



## jplaya2023 (Mar 3, 2014)

you guys are welcome by the way

cHAPTER 667 - The birth of Konoha's strongest warrior

*scene switches to Kakashi & Gai looking at Madara*

Gai "Kakashi who's that?"

Kak "Madara, the strongest man in the universe"

Gai "Where do we know him from"

Kak *faints, sulks*

Kak "Gai this is no time for your failing memory, defeating this man here is our biggest concern, we have to use "that" technique to win

*Gai has a look of horror on his face*

Gai "Kakashi you don't mean...."

*scene switches to Tobi's dimension*

Obito "Young konoha nin, if you don't think my intentions of helping are true you can strike me down anytime. I sense you have the power to do so"

Sakura *thinks* "No, i feel the change in your heart, your spirit, Naruto's word has helped you seen the light"

Obito "I was manipulated by Madara and set on the wrong path, all these years. I had no family, no comrades, no friends nothing" Just a puppet wanting to be a man who wanted destruction

Sakura "So just how will you save Naruto"

Obito "I will transfer the other half of the kyubbi in Naruto, but i will need a soul to bind to naruto"

Sakura "how are you planning to get a soul"

*Minato teleports to the dimension with his body guards who knew his thunder god technique*

Minato "Obito, please bind my soul with Naruto, this edo tensai soul combined with that 9 tails chakra will restore his life."

Sakura "....."

Obito "Sensai, you are truely worthy of being the 4th Hokage

Minato "Before i leave i have one wish to ask this kinoochi or konoha"

Minato "Sakura, please love and protect naruto the same way his mother, Uzamaki Kushina, & Uzamaki Rin cared for Obito & I"

Obito ".... Rin....."

Minato "Naruto can change people, but with you at his side he can change the world"

*Sakura begins to cry a little but she humbly accepts his proposal*

Obito "sensai it's time"

*Minato lays next to Naruto and Obito starts forming his seals*

*Scene switches to Kakashi & Gai in a flash back 15 years ago*

*Kakashi & Gai just finished a mission where they stumble upon an old cave with a dying trapped inside*

Kak "Gai, look at what we have here, we need to help this man"

Gai "Out of my way kakashi dono i'm faster i will take him back for treatment"

*the old man coughs blood*

Old Man "It's no use, i'm dying, no matter how fast you're you can't save me in time"

Gai "bubbububu but...."

Old Man "save your tongue, for you and this fellow shinobi to offer to help an old geezer like me i will leave you a gift"

Old Man "this gift might very well save the world one day"

Kak " Thanks, but we're strong enough"

Gai " HOWWLLLL, my Youth"

*Old man scolds them and tells them to touch his forehead"

Old Man " BAKA, no, you will never have this chance at power, now touch my forehead"

*Kakashi and Gai touch his forehead protector, and chakra from his is emitted into their bodies*

*old man is dying and says one last thing*

Old Man "This is the ultimate power of chakra & ninjitsu, the ability to merge and fight as one for a short period of time. (1 hour). "

Old Man " the cost of such power is you will die after using it, as this is my villiage's hidden and final technique"

Old Man "Since you 2 see eachother as rivals, it will only make this much stronger"
*the old man dies*

*scene switches back to the present*

Kak "Are you ready Gai Dono"

Gai "Ready Kakashi"

Madara "i'M the strongest in the universe, whatever you try will have no effect"

Kak "We'll see about that"

Gai "Kakashi it's been an honor fighting along side you all these years"

*Gai and Kakshi bump fish and their chakra's begin to devour both of them and a flash of lightning and smoke cloud appears*

*the dust settles and there's 1 ninja standing*

Madara "NOOOO, IT CAN'T BE?? THAT TECHNNIQUE, THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE"

uNKNOWN Ninja "I'm niether gai or kakashi, i am the force that will destroy you"

*KAI (kakashi and gai) quickly goes into the 7th gate, forming a rasengen in 1 hand, and chidori at the left, and furiously charges Madara*

*CHAPTER END*


----------



## celebrei (Mar 3, 2014)

8 gates about to pulverize Faildara


----------



## Mofo (Mar 3, 2014)

Will Naruto gain Rinnegan first and juubi second or the other way around?


----------



## C-Moon (Mar 3, 2014)

jplaya2023 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does Itachi beat Galactus?


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 3, 2014)

Is it early release today? 

Damn Kishi for those next chapter spoilers. I wonder if the 8 gates meme is as big in Japan.


----------



## Netabare4You (Mar 3, 2014)

Spoiler with Gai opening 8 gates

ow.ly/2ElrqH 

japanese spoiler (might be prediction)


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 3, 2014)

I doubt its next chapter Might Gai goes 8 gates. More like the next time we see Might Gai he goes 8 Gates. I highly Doubt kishi will spend more than 2 chapters on itand irght now looks like a good transition point.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 3, 2014)

There better be Sasuke next chapter, or his fans will be more irate 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]LxTI9fVPB8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Datakim (Mar 3, 2014)

CuteJuubi said:


> There better be Sasuke next chapter, or his fans will be more irate



Would not surprise me if the next chapter was all about Sasuke and Naruto was not even mentioned. You know, to delay the reveal of whether or not Naruto will become a pseudo-juubi!jinchuuriki or not. If so, I would guess the chapter will end in questions similar to what happened with Naruto (for example, hints that Sasuke might awaken the rinnegan, but no confirmation).

If we don't shift to Sasuke the next chapter though, then I would guess we won't see him for a couple more chapters either, since I figure if Kishi won't milk the uncertainty about Naruto now, then he won't do it at all and will finish with Naruto before going back to Sasuke.


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 3, 2014)

Netabare4You said:


> Spoiler with Gai opening 8 gates
> 
> ow.ly/2ElrqH
> 
> japanese spoiler (might be prediction)



This was posted earlier, and is definitely a prediction by a Japanese fan.


----------



## Addy (Mar 3, 2014)

I woner how arrogent madara will be so gai can defeat him?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 3, 2014)

I predict that the chess match between Sasuke and the Mysterious Foot will take an unexpected turn.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 4, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I predict that the chess match between Sasuke and the Mysterious Foot will take an unexpected turn.



You're trying to say some toes will curl in a very threatening fashion?


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 4, 2014)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Your trying to say some toes will curl in a very threatening fashion?



And with surprising flexibility. 

As for Sasuke, he may be dying but he's fighting his way to the king with his jaw and teeth.


----------



## BroKage (Mar 4, 2014)

Maybe mystery man actually will be revealed this week. Isn't it the volume ender? 

Since Naruto's coming back it'd be nice Sasuke returned around the same time too.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Volume ender is the reveal of a "mystery" man who 95% of the fandom knows is Kabuto and has known is Kabuto since Panel 1? 

I have a feeling we will see the "mystery" man revealed in the next chapter or two, but I doubt it will be the cliffhanger, not with the lives of Gai and Kakashi currently hanging in the balance as they are. We'll probably get a few pages all at once.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Sage Sasuke will be the cliffhanger.:ignoramus


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 4, 2014)

Next chapter we might get to see the other foot.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Mar 4, 2014)

I kinda feel that naruto will return in chaper 670 and next ones are going to be about other people like gai fighting madara... in 669 we might see sasuke related stuff

But I wouldnt be so sure if naruto would show up so soon as he must meet the rikudou or kaguya in his deep psyche learn from them the true story gain some knowladge and then return but it shouldnt happen so soon

other option is naruto will return with new power fights of madara but what happened to him we will learn in 670 (full number) in some kind of flashbck

And it would be funny if that person that stands next to sasuke would be naruto like traveled from obitos time space alone but it turns out he kinda went back in time few minutes


----------



## 민찬영 (Mar 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man its always the same ObitoXRin shit, am I the only one who is seriously tired of that crap?



You're not alone.

Sick and tired of OR shit.


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 4, 2014)

민찬영 said:


> You're not alone.
> 
> Sick and tired of OR shit.



Yes I totally agree. Sick of this Rin bullcrap that adds NOTHING to the story


----------



## Azula (Mar 4, 2014)

we need rinne tensei


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

This last chapter in the volume is usually good

 lets see what do we get.


----------



## celebrei (Mar 4, 2014)

Suigetsu said:


> Man its always the same ObitoXRin shit, am I the only one who is seriously tired of that crap?



Still 100x better than Madara panels


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

^Obito and Rin better then Madara. 

Man you got something broken....


----------



## Rosi (Mar 4, 2014)

I predict Obito being a NaruSaku shipper 





TheDivineOneDannii said:


> we're all tired of that crap except the ObiRin shippers.


Well, that's quite a stretch.
Being an ObiRin shipper isn't the requirement at all, I assure you.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

I predict a switch to the other battlefield with GM Spiral Zetsu and then MM cliffhanger


----------



## vered (Mar 4, 2014)

I actually hope Gai will manage to put a challenge to Madara with the 8th gate to force Madara to use "Limbo" ,a power yet to be explained by Kishi.


----------



## Mariko (Mar 4, 2014)

vered said:


> I actually hope Gai will manage to put a challenge to Madara with the 8th gate to force Madara to use "Limbo" ,a power yet to be explained by Kishi.



Kishi the copying mangaka:


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Mar 4, 2014)

I predict more Tobirama at the chapter end. 

Enough Team Trollnato and BS old Sage, mysterious man with poor Tobi and Sauce deserves more love and attention Kishi.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2014)

naruto preparing to return to the battlefield in first half of chapter, scene switch to sasuke at the end.

long term prediction: naruto and sasuke both return to fight madara at the same time.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Mar 4, 2014)

Naruto the eyes of suffering

[sp=I don't know how to use tags][/sp]


----------



## Overhaul (Mar 4, 2014)

I predict Naruto's convo with RS cockblocking Gai's 8 gates. Meaning we won't see eight gates until next,next and possibly next,next,next chapter. 


Legendary Itachi said:


> I predict more Tobirama at the chapter end.
> 
> Enough Team Trollnato and BS old Sage, mysterious man with poor Tobi and Sauce deserves more love and attention Kishi.




Prayer circle for Tobirama's safety. 



edit: oh that's right, he's already dead.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Luftwaffles said:


> Naruto the eyes of suffering



Nice fake...

8/10


----------



## celebrei (Mar 4, 2014)

Shin said:


> ^Obito and Rin better then Madara.
> 
> Man you got something broken....



Sure it is 

Madara: Oh look at me! i'm a trying hard bitter loser who went emo after reading a freaking rock and I'm going to put the world in la la la dreamland full of sugar spice and everything nice


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> i wonder if the mystery guy gets rid of tobirama as an eye witness?



Your Evil knows no boundary! Also I doubt Hinata ever sucked. 

I can pretty much guarantee that Kishi will only tee-up Guy 8 gates this chapter.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

celebrei said:


> Sure it is
> 
> Madara: Oh look at me! i'm a trying hard bitter loser who went emo after reading a freaking rock and I'm going to put the world in la la la dreamland full of sugar spice and everything nice



Wow what reading comprehension

To much butthurt and to many tears...

I can't drink all this salty tears...  



Addy said:


> i always lol at these fakes. they forget to add the paper texture and always show a clean image with a filter on it to make it look like it was  taken by a camera



 he tried...  it looks better then others he even put some gibberish


----------



## Addy (Mar 4, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Your Evil knows no boundary! Also I doubt Hinata ever sucked.


oh, she sucked alright. those tits came from  a lot of mutual sucking 


> I can pretty much guarantee that Kishi will only tee-up Guy 8 gates this chapter.


true which is why my narusasu set it ready in response 

i want to see 8 gates but thats  the thing............ i just want to see it and not an entire chapter of DBZ


----------



## celebrei (Mar 4, 2014)

Shin said:


> Wow what reading comprehension
> 
> To much butthurt and to many tears...
> 
> I can drink all this salty tears...



Yeah I can drink the salty tears of Maddy's fanboys when he's defeated and eventually tnj'ed


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2014)

lol that fake. naruto's hair looks like a slowking's head.


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 4, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> He did meet all the requirements! So his and Kakashi's MS should have been turned to Rinnegan by now!
> Requirements:
> 
> Hashirama DNA: Check
> ...



You do require the EMS that's the whole point of Obito never having the potential to awaken his own Rinnegan.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 4, 2014)

I wonder how Naruto's new power-up will make him look.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't wait to see my queen


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 4, 2014)

OMFG tell me it isn't true... they say it is confirmed

He had the village.

Rikudo Sennin bullshit incoming...


----------



## Addy (Mar 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> OMFG tell me it isn't true... they say it is confirmed
> 
> He had the village.
> 
> Rikudo Sennin bullshit incoming...



fake because english translation via google is almost spot on.

Naruto meets Madara hermit in the minds of his.

oh..... and spoiler provider forgets about madara


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> fake because english translation via google is almost spot on.
> 
> Naruto meets Madara hermit in the minds of his.
> 
> oh..... and spoiler provider forgets about madara



I hope that you are right, but if I'm not wrong this makes sense if you think to the last WSJ preview. But still, I hope it's a fake


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2014)

if it says status confirmed it must be confirmed.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> OMFG tell me it isn't true... they say it is confirmed
> 
> He had the village.
> 
> Rikudo Sennin bullshit incoming...



It was already given in wsj preview that Naruto is encountering an old man ........So it is true!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Mar 4, 2014)

Sort of makes sense for Naruto to meet Rikoudo right now, he's not just going to jump up full of energy because He's got Kurama sealed inside him again...



Or we can get some Foot/Sasuke development this week.


----------



## Addy (Mar 4, 2014)

Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> It was already given in wsj preview that Naruto is encountering an old man ........So it is true!!!



man, kishi really is milking "mystery man" with sasuke to the point of creating a new one in the preview for naruto to avert our attention 

but I myself hope its jiraya


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't think my heart can take anymore excitement.  First the reveal of Batman: Arkham Knight and then Naruto meeting the RS. It's too much.


----------



## Sir Cool Blizzard (Mar 4, 2014)

Addy said:


> man, kishi really is milking "mystery man" with sasuke to the point of creating a new one in the preview for naruto to avert our attention
> 
> but I myself hope its jiraya



Well I think mystery man is the same man who saved Madara at VotE, that is why Kishimoto is not revealing him yet..........it can also serve as a plot device to set up the finale between Nardo and Sauce....


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> OMFG tell me it isn't true... they say it is confirmed
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Rikudo Sennin bullshit incoming...



That's the WSJ preview.

And the sage will come if not in the next chapter then very soon.

I'm hyped.... for the next chapters


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2014)

I am starting to pull towards the idea that we many not see who the mystery man is! He will heal and by the time others get there, he will be gone!


----------



## mayday123 (Mar 4, 2014)

Naruto meeting rikudo sennin spoiler is fake. I know the guy who made it up. He just posted a thread on certain polish forum in which he brags about how he trolled everyone


----------



## Ababu (Mar 4, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> Because Batman is looney! He belongs in Arkham not Gotham.
> 
> OT: I am starting to pull towards the idea that *we many not see who the mystery man is*! He will heal and *by the time others get there, he will be gone!*



I likes this


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Mar 4, 2014)

Revampstyles said:


> OT: I am starting to pull towards the idea that we many not see who the mystery man is! He will heal and by the time others get there, he will be gone!



Yes! I'd like it!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because that would let the manga end with some not revealed mystery and... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



would mean that we will see many Orochimaru panels


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2014)

I wonder if Madara will start to fear Naruto. Logically Madara should find it concerning that Naruto keeps managing to allude death; he's effectively showing the same tenacity as him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Naruto might meet the RS now but the spoiler is fake.



Sir Cool Blizzard said:


> Well I think mystery man is the same man who saved Madara at VotE, that is why Kishimoto is not revealing him yet..........it can also serve as a plot device to set up the finale between Nardo and Sauce....



Nobody saved Madara at VotE.  There is not going to be a new villain now, either.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 4, 2014)

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



667 - 運命
マダラはガイを記憶しています。カ�� �イマダラを打つ。
午後の虎。マダラ動じない。
タカが到着。カブトはサスケを復元�� �ます。
オビト転送チャクラ。マダラはカカ�� �をつかむ
第八ゲートが解き放た。 6のパスのセージが表示されます。

667 - fate
Madara remembers Guy. I hit the Kaimadara.
Tiger in the afternoon. The unfazed Madara.
Hawk arrival. Kabuto Masu restore Sasuke.
Obito transfer chakra. Madara grab Kaka
Eighth gate is unleashed. Sage of six path is displayed.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 4, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kabuto




Best Wednesday ever, it would be


----------



## Addy (Mar 4, 2014)

same as before..... fake


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Madara holds Kakashi hostage? Reason being?  I doubt he'd steal Kamui. 

Some of the things in these fakes are so random.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 4, 2014)

There isn't really much to expect in the upcoming chapter besides
-Gai going Eight gates
-Naruto meeting RS in limbo
-The identity of the foot possibly being revealed. 

All of the fake spoilers are pretty redundant because of this predictability.


----------



## Mercurial (Mar 4, 2014)

I really hope that is fake from the beginning to the end.

I fucking hope that is fake! Don't do it Kishimoto-san, don't ...

The problem is that this spoiler is from the same source that gave a correct spoiler last week, so... but I fucking hope it is a fake. It has to be!!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara holds Kakashi hostage? Reason being?  I doubt he'd steal Kamui.
> 
> Some of the things in these fakes are so random.



if only madara ties kakashi to  train track like in those old movies and twirls his mustache while he tries killing him by a train as gai saves kakashi


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

That spoiler is fake.

Its gibberish not Japanese.


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 4, 2014)

Tobi being Obito was fake for 6 years too


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2014)

- Mystery Man is revealed, Sasuke gets Rinnegan
- Gai fights Madara and goes 8 Gates
- Naruto is completely revived on the last page
- Madara gets trolled again 

Basic chapter.


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Tobi being Obito was fake for 6 years too



Its still fake! real Tobi is out there somewhere! 
I refuse to accept Obito as Tobi. 

Maybe he is the one next to Saskue


----------



## Shattering (Mar 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara holds Kakashi hostage? Reason being?  I doubt he'd steal Kamui.
> 
> Some of the things in these fakes are so random.



Fake or not, their "fake" spoiler from last week was perfectly correct, so maybe, MAYBE, this is not fake...

*LAST WEEK spoiler*

オビト、マダラからチャクラを奪う�� �ほぼ死にかけている
せめてナルトに、黒ゼツが奪った影�� �尾チャクラを渡そうとする
両腕を失ったミナトは戦線離脱。オ�� �ト、カカシに援護を要請
十尾の人柱力でなくなったオビトは�� �びすり抜けもできるようになる。
オビト・カカシのコンビ技でマダラ�� �出し抜くことに成功。でもダメージ� ��ほぼないみたい。
ナルトに影九尾チャクラ＋マダラか�� �奪った十尾チャクラを含め、全てを� ��す。
光るナルトの身体で次週へ。


----------



## BroKage (Mar 4, 2014)

If the mystery ninja isn't revealed this chapter we're probably gonna have to wait until the end of next volume. 



Gunners said:


> I wonder if Madara will start to fear Naruto. Logically Madara should find it concerning that Naruto keeps managing to allude death; he's effectively showing the same tenacity as him.


That's really Madara's own fault, he could've easily blasted Naruto's dying body and Sakura to bits at any time.


----------



## Mofo (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Mar 4, 2014)

Shattering said:


> Fake or not, their "fake" spoiler from last week was perfectly correct, so maybe, MAYBE, this is not fake...
> 
> *LAST WEEK spoiler*
> 
> ...



which would mean kabuto is..... evil


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 4, 2014)

Are you kidding me?

That's just fanart by .


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara holds Kakashi hostage? Reason being?  I doubt he'd steal Kamui.
> 
> Some of the things in these fakes are so random.



Steal his Sharingan and appear in the Kamui world.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Mar 4, 2014)

I totally expect Naruto to meet the Rikudou Sennin in his mind at some point. It has been foreshadowed for the longest now. It's going to happen, people, whether some of us wish to believe it or not. The Rikudou Sennin was like that of a god. It isn't at all impossible that he left _something_ behind, or some aspect of himself or his true power behind for when the right person arrived, and the delivery mechanism for this bestowing of will or power comes in the form of the 9 bijuu, of which Naruto now possesses some amount of chakra from every last one.

With regards to Kakashi, maybe Madara will capture him and use one of those black Rinnegan control rods to force him to Kamui him to the dimension where Naruto and Obito currently are.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Raikiri19 said:


> I really hope that is fake from the beginning to the end.
> 
> I fucking hope that is fake! Don't do it Kishimoto-san, don't ...
> 
> The problem is that this spoiler is from the same source that gave a correct spoiler last week, so... but I fucking hope it is a fake. It has to be!!!



Every single thing in that spoiler except for Madara grabbing Kakashi has been predicted by just about everyone.

It's an extremely "safe" prediction to make. Without a legitimate source, I'd say it's all coincidence and nothing more if that stuff happens this week. Gai opening 8 gates, Kabuto helping Sasuke, and Naruto meeting the RS are all things that are very, very likely to happen in the next 2 chapters and the whole fandom has predicted this with the exception of a few people.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Source: 

Status: Pending 


ナルトはまだ封止後眠っている
 オビトが弱く取得を開始
 男はマダラを封印したいかもしれま�� �ん（しない8ゲート）
 謎の男はカブトです
 サスケの目が黒くなる
章では、ナルトは謎の図を見てで終�� �る 

Translation:

 Naruto sleeping after sealing yet 
 Obito is weak start getting 
 The man (8 gate not) you might want to seal Madara 
 Mystery man is Kabuto 
 Sasuke eyes turn black 
 In the chapter, Naruto ends up in a look at the figure of mystery


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Bing translator says something else...


Naruto still asleep after sealing
Obito starts getting weaker
Man spotted seal and want to may (not 8 gates)
Kabuto is a man of mystery
Sasuke's eyes go black
Chapter, Naruto saw the mystery figure in the end


----------



## calimike (Mar 4, 2014)

chapter is out!


----------



## Mateush (Mar 4, 2014)

Prediction: I will sleep and waken to read Naruto. huhoo.


----------



## Datakim (Mar 4, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Every single thing in that spoiler except for Madara grabbing Kakashi has been predicted by just about everyone.



Pretty sure someone also predicted that Madara would use Kakashi to enter Kamui-land to go after his other eye (Kamui being the only reason for Madara to "grab" Kakashi, rather than kill him). That prediction had Madara control Kakashi via the chakra rods, but its basically the same.

So even that was not original.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shin said:


> Source:
> 
> Status: Pending
> 
> ...


I wonder if this is valid, or crap....


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Steal his Sharingan and appear in the Kamui world.





He shouldn't be able to warp himself. Unless it just doesn't work for phasing. Although Obito warped with bijuu last week....

Would be funny as hell though. Only Sakura is capable of fighting in there right now.


----------



## Deadway (Mar 4, 2014)

I'll be extremely dissapointed if the mystery man is Kabuto.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 4, 2014)

I can see Naruto sleeping (in a coma) after getting the other half of Kurama if he will meet Rikudou inside his mind or something like that...


----------



## Shattering (Mar 4, 2014)

With all these "spoilers" I was thinking that it wouldn't be weird for me if 8 gates Gai look like Rikudo a little bit, just like BM Naruto resemble him somehow, you are going to the limit of the human body soo at least physically you are close to rikudo... just random thoughts


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Where is takL when you need him. Cuz that spoiler looks legit.


----------



## Lance (Mar 4, 2014)

No spoilers yet!


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2014)

well i predicted naruto sheltered in kamui land 

i'm thinking this week we'll see naruto taking his sweet ass time waking up and we'll think it's not working. obito with some monologuing to himself or sakura. scene switch to sasuke by the end of the chapter. 

if it happens i'm calling naruto and sasuke making their re-entrances at the same time.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2014)

Shin, both of those translations look similar to me...? 

It might be legit... and it might be just educated guessing which ends up looking legit because the truth was so predictable. And lol, yet another "oh noez Obito is dying" moment incoming? Well that's it then, it's legit. 

(So predictable indeed you might smell a surprise twist coming... )

I'd like to make predictions, but got owned so hard after 665 I'll just silently nod to what everyone else are saying: Naruto meets RS, foot belongs to Kabuto, Gai either begins opening 8 Gates or hints he will do it in the near future. This time if I'll be massively wrong, at least I won't be alone so.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Shin, both of those translations look similar to me...?
> 
> It might be legit... and it might be just educated guessing which ends up looking legit because the truth was so predictable. And lol, yet another "oh noez Obito is dying" moment incoming? Well that's it then, it's legit.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing its legit cuz who the hell would say sasuke eyes turn black in a fake spoiler ?

And it makes sense.

I ceck up with Kirin Rai and its Japanese its not some gibberish... stuff


----------



## Ch1pp (Mar 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> -
> - *Madara gets trolled again
> Basic chapter*.



Basic chapter.? 
After he absorbed juubi like no biggie,  fucked up Minato sideways.Denial can be unhealthy.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

so its legit then ?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2014)

^ We can't tell before the chapter release...


----------



## celebrei (Mar 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Mystery Man is revealed, Sasuke gets Rinnegan
> - Gai fights Madara and goes 8 Gates
> - Naruto is completely revived on the last page
> - Madara gets trolled again
> ...



Faildara fails yet again!


----------



## Talis (Mar 4, 2014)

So many real/fake spoilers in here.


----------



## celebrei (Mar 4, 2014)

Talis said:


> So many real/fake spoilers in here.



Either way Madara's epic failure is guaranteed so no worries


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2014)

DarkShift said:


> Basic chapter.?
> After he absorbed juubi like no biggie,  fucked up Minato sideways.Denial can be unhealthy.



Have you missed the past few chapters? 

Denail is exactly what you're doing right now. You must be new to this series.  





celebrei said:


> Faildara fails yet again!



To be honest, I'm not sure what people are expecting. Madara's going to end up getting majorly trolled like every other major villain in this series. It's already happening with his character so really I don't get why people are upset. 

It happens to literally every single villain. 

It's not that serious to get upset about.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going to enjoy the rage and tears when Madara gets massively trolled.  I don't mind his character, but some people go around glorifying him like he's the savior of this manga and it's annoying as shit.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

y'all mad about madara's greatness. stay pressed.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 4, 2014)

Since we are near to the chapter so to speak, I'll throw my two cents. U_U

1- Naruto returns (Hopefully T^T ), and Sakura hugs him while crying, maybe. U_U
2- It will kinda nice if obito trolled madara a bit more. 
3- Minato will get trolled somehow, it's fair assumption these days. ~.~  
if he got lucky however, he might get his arms back by obito, 

4- I don't see what can guy accomplish against madara exactly, but well this is kishi. U_U
5- Sasuke gets saved as well. U_U


----------



## Rosi (Mar 4, 2014)

I want some heartwarming ObiNaru


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 4, 2014)

No chapter, ehh.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shin said:


> I'm guessing its legit cuz who the hell would say sasuke eyes turn black in a fake spoiler ?
> 
> And it makes sense.
> 
> I ceck up with Kirin Rai and its Japanese its not some gibberish... stuff


So it really does look legit? This should be an interesting chapter then. What I don't understand is how do spoilers come out so early from Japan? When does Japan release the chapters?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> So it really does look legit? This should be an interesting chapter then. What I don't understand is how do spoilers come out so early from Japan? When does Japan release the chapters?



Well its Japanese for sure since Kirin Rei translated like this. Also I don't know how the spoilers get out....

Status: pending 

ナルト667スポイラー

ナルトはまだ封止後眠っている
オビトが弱く取得を開始
男はマダラを封印したいかもし れ ま せ ん（しない8ゲート）
謎の男はカブトです
サスケの目が黒くなる
章では、ナルトは謎の図を見て で 終 わ る

Naruto's still asleep after the sealing
Obito starts getting weak
The man (*Might Guy*) might want to seal Madara (not 8 gates)
The mystery man is Kabuto
Sasuke's eyes turn black
The chapter ends with Naruto looking at a mysterious figure


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 4, 2014)

So it is Kabuto and Naruto is probably staring at a sage or Kaguya? Welp I guess I'll just sleep then


----------



## Euraj (Mar 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Have you missed the past few chapters?
> 
> Denail is exactly what you're doing right now. You must be new to this series.


Depends on what you're talking about. The attitude he's had about things has been pretty off and the circumstance of the story has lessened the impact of what he's accomplished with becoming the Juubi Jinchuuriki. Nevertheless, he's been kicking ass left and right. Ultimately, he has to lose, of course. The fact that people want him to lose so badly says to me that he's at least partly doing his job.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Shin said:


> Well its Japanese for sure since Kirin Rei translated like this. Also I don't know how the spoilers get out....
> 
> Status: pending
> 
> ...


Yes, but are you sure this isn't some Japanese person making a prediction and calling it a spoiler to tease people? Is the chapter even out yet in Japan for them to make spoilers?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2014)

Euraj said:


> Depends on what you're talking about. *The attitude he's had about things has been pretty off and the circumstance of the story has lessened the impact of what he's accomplished with becoming the Juubi Jinchuuriki*. Nevertheless, he's been kicking ass left and right. Ultimately, he has to lose, of course. The fact that people want him to lose so badly says to me that he's at least partly doing his job.



You're agreeing with me here. Don't try to soften the blow, you can already see what's happening yourself. The fact is Madara's going to lose horribly and get trolled exactly like every other major villain this series. We're already seeing his character being impacted by this. He's not the same Madara was he was when he was revived nor is the same Madara was he was when he became the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki. 

There's literally no escaping this. If you agree with me then I wonder what the  problem is.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Yes, but are you sure this isn't some Japanese person making a prediction and calling it a spoiler to tease people? Is the chapter even out yet in Japan for them to make spoilers?



I don't know for sure the spoiler is on pending status thus its not confirmed yet.

Spoilers usually arrive in the day/night when the chapter is released.

Unless its Chinese spoilers those guys have magic powers and know 2-3 days before, but they don't give a shit about Naruto, moust of them are one piece fans.

There also appears to be a problem the last page of the chapter we got( gai saveing kakashi ) looks like the first page of new chapter since kishi always ends with some BS cliffhanger.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Shin said:


> Well its Japanese for sure since Kirin Rei translated like this. Also I don't know how the spoilers get out....
> 
> Status: pending
> 
> ...


:ignoramus


----------



## Turrin (Mar 4, 2014)

Spoiler sounds lame enough to be true.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2014)

*@ Kyuubi Naruto*

It's true Madara will go down, and it will likely include trolling of one kind or another. But people would still like to see some more asskicking before it happens. Whether that will happen, and to which extend, depends on how close to the end we are. Naruto meeting the Rikudou looks like a sign of us being very near to the fat lady singing.


----------



## Euraj (Mar 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You're agreeing with me here. Don't try to soften the blow, you can already see what's happening yourself. The fact is Madara's going to lose horribly and get trolled exactly like every other major villain this series. We're already seeing his character being impacted by this. He's not the same Madara was he was when he was revived nor is the same Madara was he was when he became the Jyuubi Jinchuuriki.
> 
> There's literally no escaping this. If you agree with me then I wonder what the  problem is.


The difference is, I'm irked by circumstantial abnormalities that have less to do with his ability to succeed as an individual, and more to do with how the story around him was crafted. For that reason, I'm not going around saying "lol faildara fails," as if he's not kicking every kind of ass. 

Anyway, I'm not going to make assumptions about how he's going to be defeated. This community, myself included, have been wrong about things too many times. And lol at the "soften the blow" line. I'm don't give a fork about these little character image wars, bro.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys, I just found a spoiler. Can you tell me if it is real? I think it is fake.
I found it here: 
I think the site is in Chinese, not Japanese.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *@ Kyuubi Naruto*
> 
> It's true Madara will go down, and it will likely include trolling of one kind or another. But people would still like to see some more asskicking before it happens. Whether that will happen, and to which extend, depends on how close to the end we are. Naruto meeting the Rikudou looks like a sign of us being very near to the fat lady singing.



To be honest that's why characters like Gai exists. If Madara kicks someone's ass then someone like Gai (who can die and have it make sense) fit the bill. Naruto meeting Rikudou however, I mean it is what it is. I really don't expect Madara kicking a lot of ass especially all that's happened either. He's already did that enough, Naruto and Sasuke were close to dying and the heroes are now recovering their strength. Gai however can die. Kakashi however can die (although we know he probably won't) and Minato has been turned into shit by Kishi so whatever happens to him then hey it happens. 





Euraj said:


> The difference is, I'm irked by circumstantial abnormalities that have less to do with his ability to succeed as an individual, and more to do with how the story around him was crafted. For that reason, I'm not going around saying "lol faildara fails," as if he's not kicking every kind of ass.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not going to make assumptions about how he's going to be defeated. This community, myself included, have been wrong about things too many times. And lol at the "soften the blow" line. I'm don't give a fork about these little character image wars, bro.



I didn't say that either,  the fact is that his character's been impacted these past few chapters and that's heavily reinforced by the things he's done. These are just facts. I'm not even talking about how he'll get defeated, I'm merely saying what he's doing in this manga these past few chapters and what has happened to him is definitely on the other side of the coin compared to how he was 10 chapters ago. How he will officially be defeated can be any way as far as we know. How he's portrayed though has changed. It's a clear difference. 

And I get your reaction to soften the blow. Since you didn't mean it in the way I thought you did, I take it back. 

It's all good.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

black zetsu escapes with the rinnegan

and madara is just getting started. lol if u think he's done whopping ass. dese hoes gon get wrecked!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Mar 4, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Guys, I just found a spoiler. Can you tell me if it is real?
> I found it here:
> I think the site is in Chinese, not Japanese.


Fake. Danzo is dead, not to mention the art quality is noticeably different from Kishi's.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2014)

Cant wait for Naruto's much needed talk with Rikudou 



Musiclover1995 said:


> Guys, I just found a spoiler. Can you tell me if it is real? I think it is fake.
> I found it here:
> I think the site is in Chinese, not Japanese.


this shit is just so bad !


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Guys, I just found a spoiler. Can you tell me if it is real? I think it is fake.
> I found it here:
> I think the site is in Chinese, not Japanese.


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Fake. Danzo is dead, not to mention the art quality is noticeably different from Kishi's.


Ok, thanks! 
I would be so annoyed if Danzo came back. I hate him.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah I only had to look at Danzo's face to know it isn't real.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Thanks for the laugh.


No problem!  I knew it was fake, I just wanted to be sure because someone on tumblr said it was real.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> Cant wait for Naruto's much needed talk with Rikudou


 

:ignoramus


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2014)

can't tell if that spoiler pic is fan drawn or old panels pieced together. looks fan drawn to me. maybe a combination of both.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 4, 2014)

Edo Tensei Sasuke ?  doubt it


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Edo Tensei Sasuke ?  doubt it


Sage mode Sasuke.:ignoramus


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2014)

Sasuke's getting an eye beyond the power of the Rinnegan.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> :ignoramus


LOL  
Now you made ME laugh!


----------



## Benihisago (Mar 4, 2014)

Rac said:


> can't tell if that spoiler pic is fan drawn or old panels pieced together. looks fan drawn to me. maybe a combination of both.



It's both, the Danzo pic and Shisui's eye are fan drawn, pretty sure, the others are old ones, Karin's might be fan drawn too, not sure. Danzo's chin is also missing the scars.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Edo Tensei Sasuke ?  doubt it


Then what could the black eyes be if it isn't Edo Tensei? Is Sasuke even holding onto life still, or is he dead?


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Then what could the black eyes be if it isn't Edo Tensei? Is Sasuke even holding onto life still, or is he dead?




Whatever happens to him, it's not Edo Tensei. Besides, that would make him weaker than previously.

The eyes could go black as part of them powering up. Perhaps Kishi wants to tease but not to reveal the new design yet. After all, the same spoiler says we won't yet to get to see Naruto's Rikudou mode.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sage mode Sasuke.:ignoramus





Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's getting an eye beyond the power of the Rinnegan.



I predict both of these. But with Sasuke getting the Rinnegan prior exceeding it... Juubi's eye. Hagoromo's other power. :ignoramus


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 4, 2014)

If sasuke's eyes turned black then Kabuto might have given him snake sage mode.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Amanda said:


> Whatever happens to him, it's not Edo Tensei. Besides, that would make him weaker than previously.
> 
> The eyes could go black as part of them powering up. Perhaps Kishi wants to tease but not to reveal the new design yet. After all, the same spoiler says we won't yet to get to see Naruto's Rikudou mode.


Maybe it could be a new power up...he has been teasing us and stalling Sasuke's side of the story...you might be onto something here. 
I'm glad that it won't be edo tensei, actually, because like you said, it would make him weaker.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Mar 4, 2014)

Datakim said:


> Pretty sure someone also predicted that Madara would use Kakashi to enter Kamui-land to go after his other eye (Kamui being the only reason for Madara to "grab" Kakashi, rather than kill him). That prediction had Madara control Kakashi via the chakra rods, but its basically the same.
> 
> So even that was not original.



I also predicted Madara taking Kakashi's eye (or trying to) so he could enter Kamui Land.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I also predicted Madara taking Kakashi's eye (or trying to) so he could enter Kamui Land.




But you can't be Kamui'd when you have the Juubi sealed inside you. Madara knows at least Yin Kurama and likely the Rinnegan will come out of the Kamuiland  sooner or later, and on this side nobody can pose a real threat to him. He can wait.


----------



## Sword Sage (Mar 4, 2014)

If Sasuke's eyes are black that could only mean his CS2 mark is back, doubtful that will be enough to defeat Madara. Even if the spoiler is true.


----------



## RBL (Mar 4, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sasuke's getting an eye beyond the power of the Rinnegan.



golden byakugam?

na, sasuke is not ready for the GB

only one who could have achieved that great power is neji, but he is not longer in the manga


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Scarlet Ammo said:


> If sasuke's eyes turned black then Kabuto might have given him snake sage mode.


That is a good prediction, too, but what about the jutsu from Hashirama? Do you expect Sasuke to get a double power up?


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> :ignoramus


oh lawd 

this is too likely for our own good...


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Its possible they turn black and then evolve to rinnegan.

We don't know exactly how Madara EMS turn into a Rinnegan ( I mean the design change )

Sasuke ain't getting SM or CS


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 4, 2014)

Izanami its here. Or dat senjutsu ems


----------



## ShinobisWill (Mar 4, 2014)

Amanda said:


> But you can't be Kamui'd when you have the Juubi sealed inside you. Madara knows at least Yin Kurama and likely the Rinnegan will come out of the Kamuiland  sooner or later, and on this side nobody can pose a real threat to him. He can wait.




True. Not entirely confirmed yet but Obito hinted at it strongly that Juubified hosts can't be affected by Kamui.

But perhaps Madara, being the evil badass he is, can willfully go in and out of Rikudo sage mode, and allow himself to be Kamui'd? Wouldn't be surprised, as Naruto can go in and out of Kyuubi mode. (and maybe Obito didn't do it simply because he felt Juubi's powers were always far more useful than his own in base).

Probably not gonna happen though, haha.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I also predicted Madara taking Kakashi's eye (or trying to) so he could enter Kamui Land.



obito will likely get weak and black zetsu can force him back. that or madara can insert his will within kakashi and control him/make him do stuff


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2014)

bah the thing with Sasuke and Naruto, following their deaths and who is most likely saving them... there is an obvious parallel...

which means, if Naruto's power up has to do with him getting what he already had obtained though his fight with Obito "completed" (the bijuu chakras), what Sasuke will get will also have something to do with what he already had somehow obtained accidentaly...

like many have theorized around here, Sasuke's interaction with Karin, Juugo... and even Hashirama in the end, he has been accumulating stuff that is convinient enough... Kabuto will most likely do something that will complete him and make it all come out... and guess what, Kabuto did want Sasuke after gathering everything he could... so Sasuke was the lacking piece for whatever he was after, meaning he can simply make the inverted path and let Sasuke be what he was trying to be.

if Naruto will become something that Obito wanted to be through Obito's hands, Sasuke might become something Kabuto wanted to be, through Kabuto's hands.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2014)

*@ Jeanne*


That, and Kabuto was guided into finding his own lost self-identity and his life was spared by Itachi and Sasuke. Obito was guided into finding his own lost past identity and had his life spared by Minato and Naruto. Now they're getting their Karmic reward. Parallulz, parallulz everywhere~


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2014)

Amanda said:


> *@ Jeanne*
> 
> 
> That, and Kabuto was guided into finding his own lost self-identity and his life was spared by Itachi and Sasuke. Obito was guided into finding his own lost past identity and had his life spared by Minato and Naruto. Now they're getting their Karmic reward. Parallulz, parallulz everywhere~


true true, so predictable

lets see if Kishi will surprise us


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 4, 2014)

Cause sage mode sure helped Minato stand up to Mads, I'm sure it can keep Sasuke in the game.

Seriously, sage mode sucks. It's outclassed in this battle.

Sasuke needs a beefier power up, like the spiralgan. Never been used before so Sasuke can use it to pull all kinds of stupid new powers out of his ass.


----------



## Azula (Mar 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> black zetsu escapes with the rinnegan
> 
> and madara is just getting started. lol if u think he's done whopping ass. dese hoes gon get wrecked!



how can black zetsu escape kamui dimension


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

I predict Team Oro reunion, Eight Gate Gai cliffhanger


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> how can black zetsu escape kamui dimension



if obito is weak enough, zetsu can control him and make him use the mangekyo to transport out


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> how can black zetsu escape kamui dimension



He can force Obito to make him leave.

Obito has to leave anyway. He can't warp Naruto and Sakura out without going himself.


----------



## Amanda (Mar 4, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> true true, so predictable
> 
> lets see if Kishi will surprise us




We have trolled ourselves mighty good if he turns out to be anyone but Kabuto...



ParkerRobbins said:


> Cause sage mode sure helped Minato stand up to Mads, I'm sure it can keep Sasuke in the game.
> 
> Seriously, sage mode sucks. It's outclassed in this battle.
> 
> Sasuke needs a beefier power up, like the spiralgan. Never been used before so Sasuke can use it to pull all kinds of stupid new powers out of his ass.




Sage mode is still required against Madara, though.



-Azula- said:


> how can black zetsu escape kamui dimension



If he manages to take control of Obito again, he should be able to use Kamui. Or then Obito returns on his own.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Cause sage mode sure helped Minato stand up to Mads, I'm sure it can keep Sasuke in the game.
> 
> Seriously, sage mode sucks. It's outclassed in this battle.
> 
> Sasuke needs a beefier power up, like the spiralgan. Never been used before so Sasuke can use it to pull all kinds of stupid new powers out of his ass.


i believe SM is not the power itself, but part of the power necessary to achieve it

something tells me that the sage's eyes wont be complete without sage chakra.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 4, 2014)

Well Sage Mode looks like it is vital. I'd assert that the Juubi controlling Obito went through was him trying to control natural energy. Hence Madara said he was using Sage Mode. 

I think Naruto, when he returns possibly this chapter, will end up needing to use SM to use all the Bijuu chakra simultaneously.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 4, 2014)

yeah SM seems to be like the core of Juubi Rikudou's power... so I dont see any of them managing to achieve his stuff without it


----------



## RBL (Mar 4, 2014)

if the forbidden technique are not the eight gates im gonna get fcking angry


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

No eight gate yet.

But gai will try to seal madara that means lee and ten ten is in the chapter with the tools.

They will fail I know.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Naruto said that you had to use natural energy against natural energy in regards to Obito when he was the juubi jinn.

I took that to mean that yes, the juubi, even with a jinnchuuriki, pretty much operates on natural energy. Obito didn't have SM prior though, so it's not a pre-requisite to being able to be the jinn. It might be one of the reasons why Madara was able to control it so easily and immediately but it evidently isn't necessary.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

2nd Edit: Got my hopes up


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

ParkerRobbins said:


> Cause sage mode sure helped Minato stand up to Mads, I'm sure it can keep Sasuke in the game.
> 
> Seriously, sage mode sucks. It's outclassed in this battle.
> 
> Sasuke needs a beefier power up, like the spiralgan. Never been used before so Sasuke can use it to pull all kinds of stupid new powers out of his ass.



So much fail here.

In fact Madara does his fast move cuz he has the ultra sense cuz he has sage mode and now the mega sense of being a rikudou.

But he dodge tobirama hirashin with the help of sage mode, he sensed sasuke with sage mode, etc.

This is even why Madara took that power cuz SM gives alot of benefits.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

Weapon said:


> 2nd Edit: Got my hopes up



if youre referring to that little picture there, it's from the previous chapter


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> if youre referring to that little picture there, it's from the previous chapter



Yeah I forgot about that panel, not to mention the resolution made me think it was something else for some reason.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 4, 2014)

Madara kills tenten or lee making Gai use the 8th gate


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

watch gai use the 8th gate and not die because he believes in naruto


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

Man, I want Lee to get some spotlight. Gai has had more focus in Part 2, they should just go out together ya'know.


----------



## rac585 (Mar 4, 2014)

i hope you guys aren't putting too much thought into the editor notes/preview.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

plz no. lee and the rest of the rookies just WASTE panel space. this is not the time for those pieces of shit to show up. they lost their chance to be relevant. now they're just filler


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

I just go with the flow in these prediction threads


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 4, 2014)

ETA please?

I'm honestly wishing for Sauce thsi issue. Not interested at all with Gai.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 4, 2014)

Gai's going to go Bruce Leroy on Madara.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I just go with the flow in these prediction threads


You aren't the only one.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> ETA please?
> 
> I'm honestly wishing for Sauce thsi issue. Not interested at all with Gai.



Just a few more hours buddy.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 4, 2014)

Naruto sleeps it off
Obito finally dies
Kabuto redeems himself
Gai offpanels Madara
Sasuke acquires Senninka

Sage EMS soloz


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 4, 2014)

I must be missing something. Why does everyone think Gai will be a main player this chapter?


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> ETA please?
> 
> I'm honestly wishing for Sauce thsi issue. Not interested at all with Gai.


Same here. I just want to see Sasuke. I don't give a crap about that fodder Gai.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> I must be missing something. Why does everyone think Gai will be a main player this chapter?



Because editors. 

But no, what will happen is Gai will either be cliffhanger or next week. Volume ender has to be some reveal / revelation. A power up like this could be satisfactory and count too but I honestly hope it isn't the main focus.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

gai probably wont show up in a few chaps. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) got a fever


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> watch gai use the 8th gate and not die because he believes in naruto



thats shitty as fuck


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Rac said:


> i hope you guys aren't putting too much thought into the editor notes/preview.



Predictions of Gai going 8-gates has been a staple every single week, even when the dude is 100 miles away from the action. I don't even think it has to do with the note. 

If he doesn't do it now, he's never doing it though.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 4, 2014)

At the moment, Gai's relevance purely relies on his ablity to use the 8th gate. Had he shown that power before we wouldn't been waiting for him in the first place. The question to ask is how important will that ability be to defeat Madara, especially since is almost we all know is Naruto (perhaps with some help by Sasuke) who will defeat him.

Now, the rest of Team Gai has those tool that Madara foolishly spit as if they were food stuck in his teeth. But I doubt it will actually be TenTen who will defeat Madara. If it were here, I think it is safe to assume that the forum will cease to exist as we know it, and that perhaps a good portion of the internet will collapse.

I'm, for one, is prepared for the ensuing chaos.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

@divineDanny
yeah well just look at obito lmao


----------



## Lace (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't give a shit about Gai. Tell me who's foot that is.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

Oh man, MangaBird updated their 667 page with the old preview just before. Biggest bait.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2014)

Lee and Tenten shouldn't be far behind their sensei, carrying Hagoromo's treasures.



-Azula- said:


> how can black zetsu escape kamui dimension



The reasoning that he can overpower Obito (again) is hard to take seriously after Obito forced back Black Zetsu onto him when he tried to detach himself from him to give Madara the Rin'negan.

What Kishi could do is that Black Zetsu can still transfer the Rin'negan to Madara even from being inside Kamui dimension, something in the same fashion as when he revived Madara.



BlinkST said:


> Sage mode Sasuke.:ignoramus



More like Senninka Sasuke.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> watch gai use the 8th gate and not die because he believes in naruto



Goddamn  I laughed way too hard at this


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> @divineDanny
> yeah well just look at obito lmao



he didn't bother me that much in the last chapter but i'm still hoping for his bitch ass to die.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not all that interested in Gai myself. I'd rather the chapter focus on what's going on with Sasuke and the mysterious individual.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 4, 2014)

I bet one hundred reps that it is Kabuto's foot.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

wtf is senninka sasuke ?


----------



## Krippy (Mar 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> wtf is senninka sasuke ?



Sasuke with Juugo's sage transformation


----------



## Weapon (Mar 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> wtf is senninka sasuke ?



Sage Transformation, what Juugo has.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> I bet one hundred reps that it is Kabuto's foot.


A spoiler I saw on here earlier said it was Kabuto's, but I'm not sure if that spoiler was ever confirmed or not.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 4, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Goddamn  I laughed way too hard at this



just watch


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Sasuke with Juugo's sage transformation





Weapon said:


> Sage Transformation, what Juugo has.



Yep. Also known as the CS (Curse Seal) as Orochimaru named it as and as he experimented on it by giving it to the Sound Four/Five.


----------



## Turrin (Mar 4, 2014)

If this chapter doesn't have 8th-Gate or Spiral Zetsu in it I will be disappointed. I give no shits about Sasuke/Naruto at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

thanks y'all.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 4, 2014)

Might Guy will open the 8th Gate and die only to be revived later by Gedo: Art of Rinne Rebirth.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> Might Guy will open the 8th Gate and die only to be revived later by Gedo: Art of Rinne Rebirth.


Gimme a break! There is no point in reviving that fodder!


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 4, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> watch gai use the 8th gate and not die because he believes in naruto



I'm pretty certain that's whats gonna happen. 

BTW? WTF ever happened to Black Zetsu's competency? He could've just fuckin jumped to Madara when Obito had his hand all up in his chest.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 4, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> More like Senninka Sasuke.




There's most certainly a difference, but I'm just saaayin'.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

Kishi didn't make the parallel of juubi being the tree of life the cycle of nature.

That tree will revive everyone including nenji and anyone who died in the war.

Global scale revival.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 4, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Gimme a break! There is no point in reviving that fodder!



Wow wow, Guy is no fodder, my friend. He has been one of the most capable ninja from the Hidden Leaf. I would say that he is just below Kakashi.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> There's most certainly a difference, but I'm just saaayin'.


What _difference_?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 4, 2014)

Turrin said:


> If this chapter doesn't have 8th-Gate or Spiral Zetsu in it I will be disappointed. I give no shits about Sasuke/Naruto at this point.



Yamato! 

I wouldn't mind seeing him again. I want to see how that gets explained.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> There's most certainly a difference, but I'm just saaayin'.



Ah alright, I get what you mean. Senninka would be a synonym for Sage Mode.

But something tells me that if Sasuke ends up tapping into the chakra Juugo left in him, which is likely, and he ends up with a form similar to his CS2 (which it wouldn't be surprising since he's been foreshadowed to gain wings) we all will just call it Senninka/Sage Transformation/CS(2) given Sasuke will undergo through a very similar methamorphosis to end up looking as Juugo does or any other that had his power as being used the Curse Seal (Sound Four/Five) did.

Fact is that Sasuke's body could very probably change in the same manner Juugo does once he uses that power.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Blessings await us.:ignoramus.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Blessings await us.:ignoramus.



I agree, he is more 'special'.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 4, 2014)

It's crazy to think Sasuke has been using Sage Mode way before Naruto lol


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 4, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> It's crazy to think Sasuke has been using Sage Mode way before Naruto lol



Yep he had to make sasuke more powerful to win at vote.

And then itachi took that power... And people still don't get it that it was just temporarily power up.

Hell kishi used juugo and refused to give CS back and yet people.... : facepalm



Bruce Wayne said:


> I agree, he is more 'special'.



Very special.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Mar 4, 2014)

I predict JuubiMode Naruto backhands a JuubiDama into the moon.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Blessings await us.:ignoramus.



I see now why your sig is a blacked sclera in Sasuke's EMS eye, as if it was an Edo but its from the Senninka thing. I hope he gains the wings inmediately when it happens.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 4, 2014)

I found confirmed spoiler 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I see now why your sig is a blacked sclera in Sasuke's EMS eye, as if it was an Edo but its from the Senninka thing. I hope he gains the wings inmediately when it happens.



But instead of CS wings, give him Susano'o hand wings, holding fire. The skin is peeling and everything.:ignoramus


----------



## Lace (Mar 4, 2014)

That tired out joke that the manga should be renamed Sasuke has some merit.


----------



## Lace (Mar 4, 2014)

ichihimelove said:


> I found confirmed spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Piece of ass. If you weren't NS I'd neg your sorry behind


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Blessings await us.:ignoramus.


He sure is more special! :WOW


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lace said:


> That tired out joke that the manga should be renamed Sasuke has some merit.



haaaa you have seen the light, lacey boo.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 4, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Fact is that Sasuke's body could very probably change in the same manner Juugo does once he uses that power.


I hope not. 'cause:



BlinkST said:


> Blessings await us.:ignoramus.


That's *still* ugly. 

Should be limited to something like this. To make it specific to his eyes, because that's what he's all about.


----------



## Windowgazer (Mar 4, 2014)

The manga should have been named "Ninja" or "Talk No Jutsu".


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I hope not. 'cause:
> 
> 
> That's *still* ugly.


ST!! Black is beautiful!

But yeah, his Sage power could use a redesign


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 4, 2014)

oh look it's the Matrix chick....


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> But instead of CS wings, give him Susano'o hand wings, holding fire. The skin is peeling and everything.:ignoramus



I actually don't believe so much in that theory for the moment. What I can see is Sasuke stabilizing his Susano'o like Madara does but so that the jutsu fits him as if it was an actual armor. And he can use Amaterasu whenever he wants too.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lace said:


> Piece of ass. If you weren't NS I'd neg your sorry behind


Who cares if that person is part of your fandom? They shouldn't get special treatment because they like the same pairing as you. They are rude and obnoxious.  I have reported several of ichihimelove's posts in the past because they were so rude to nice people


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I actually don't believe so much in that theory for the moment. What I can see is Sasuke stabilizing his Susano'o like Madara does but so that the jutsu fits him as if it was an actual armor. And he can use Amaterasu whenever he wants too.


I'd rather Sasuke use Kabuto's Sage jutsu to bring Susano'o to life than some bankai bullshit.:ignoramus

But I always imagined him using that sword Zanka no tachi style.:ignoramus


----------



## Lace (Mar 4, 2014)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> haaaa you have seen the light, lacey boo.



I still think Sasuke is a butt. 
Just a very good looking one.


----------



## shadowmaria (Mar 4, 2014)

Confirmed spoiler;



 It begins, my Lord


----------



## Lace (Mar 4, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Who cares if that person is part of your fandom? They shouldn't get special treatment because they like the same pairing as you. They are rude and obnoxious.  I have reported several of ichihimelove's posts in the past because they were so rude to nice people



I was joking  I don't even know the person and I wouldn't with hold negs because they like a pairing I sympathize with. I can see why posting fake spoilers are obnoxious but I'm not really bothered by it. Unless they do it all the time then I might neg them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 4, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> I'd rather Sasuke use Kabuto's Sage jutsu to bring Susano'o to life than some bankai bullshit.:ignoramus
> 
> But I always imagined him using that sword Zanka no tachi style.:ignoramus



That'd be interesting. It has been quite a while since any Uchiha in the manga copied a foe's technique with their Doujutsu. But I don't think it would affect jutsus since it is aimed to give life to inorganic things. Susano'o is a jutsu which is made up from chakra which is composed of physical and spiritual energy so it has some "life" in it.

LOL.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

Lace said:


> I was joking  I don't even know the person and I wouldn't with hold negs because they like a pairing I sympathize with. I can see why posting fake spoilers are obnoxious but I'm not really bothered by it. Unless they do it all the time then I might neg them.


Oh, ok. They bash people all of the time on the prediction thread.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 4, 2014)

shadowmaria said:


> Confirmed spoiler;
> 
> 
> 
> It begins, my Lord



Thank you so much


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 4, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That'd be interesting. It has been quite a while since any Uchiha in the manga copied a foe's technique with their Doujutsu. But I don't think it would affect jutsus since it is aimed to give life to inorganic things. Susano'o is a jutsu which is made up from chakra which is composed of physical and spiritual energy so it has some "life" in it.
> 
> LOL.


Didja forget Rikudo gave life to the 10 tails' chakra? Giving life to Susano'o is perfectly fine.:ignoramus


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 4, 2014)

How much longer do we have to wait?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Didja forget Rikudo gave life to the 10 tails' chakra? Giving life to Susano'o is perfectly fine.:ignoramus



Susano'o is as alive as it's going to get. It's not a Pokemon.


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> How much longer do we have to wait?



hour, hour and a half for spoilers, hour and a half two hours for chapter usually.


----------



## Tony Lou (Mar 5, 2014)

Lace said:


> hour, hour and a half for spoilers, hour and a half two hours for chapter usually.



That's what it was supposed to be yesterday.

I call next week.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 5, 2014)

I predict Naruto meeting the S06P and being entrusted with the mission of saving the word. Plus, a whole volume of flashbacks about shit nobody cares about.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

A bird told me my boy Kabuto is in the building.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

ch1p said:


> I predict Naruto meeting the S06P and being entrusted with the mission of saving the word. *Plus, a whole volume of flashbacks about shit nobody cares about.*



Nooooooooo!!!!!

I really hope we are sparred RS flashbacks. Just give us a few pages of what he said to his sons on his deathbed and be done with it.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd rather see 3 panels maximum of RS, any more than that and I will be disappointed.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> A bird told me my boy Kabuto is in the building.



is my nigg sasuke in this bitch too?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> I'd rather see 3 panels maximum of RS, any more than that and I will be disappointed.



Agreed. I just don't expect Kishi to be that nice. Hopefully 3 pages is the maximum we will get.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> A bird told me my boy Kabuto is in the building.


You speak bird language?


----------



## rac585 (Mar 5, 2014)

someone else thought susanoo might've willed itself into existence to protect sauce? i  thought i was  the only crazy person here.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 5, 2014)

More Rikudou?
Oh yeah, we definitely haven't been getting enough Rikudou in this manga.

...said nobody ever.


----------



## Moon Fang (Mar 5, 2014)

A few Rikudou wise words and ill be ok.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Rac said:


> someone else thought susanoo might've willed itself into existence to protect sauce? i  thought i was  the only crazy person here.



Not special to Sasuke. I think it does it for everyone to an extent.

But I don't consider Susano'o exactly a sentient being, either. That just seems bizarre.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Not special to Sasuke. I think it does it for everyone to an extent.
> 
> But I don't consider Susano'o exactly a sentient being, either. That just seems bizarre.



 **


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> **



How does that refute or correct what I said?


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

I think we might just get the chapter, it's better like that anyways to be honest.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> ST!! Black is beautiful!
> 
> But yeah, his Sage power could use a redesign



He'll probably get a mild transformation like kabuto did.

Hopefully he'll have actual wings this time


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Nooooooooo!!!!!
> 
> I really hope we are sparred RS flashbacks. Just give us a few pages of what he said to his sons on his deathbed and be done with it.



But how we will know how Rikudo suffered being the son of what's her face that ate the front?!
He was probably made fun of, and kicked at preschool or whatever they have back then. he was bullied and he was a sad little boy, but the proto-WoF was strong within his itty-bitty heart and he overcame that hatorade 


It is Kishi's urges that we see pointless flashbacks.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> He'll probably get a mild transformation like kabuto did.
> 
> Hopefully he'll have actual wings this time


He was still able to fly though.


----------



## Virgofenix (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm honestly amused at how inconsequential Itachi/Sasuke's MS skills now are. Tsukuyomi? Nope. Amaterasu? Nope. Sasuke's Susanoo's probably gonna get punked like the tailed beasts. Even if this was Itachi, his Yata mirror only bounces elemental ninjutsu and he probably won't have plot to help him hit with the sword.

Kamui still trolls everything, on the other hand.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

^ Tsukiyomi is still relevant. Just not for Sasuke.

None of Itachi's jutsu are relevant now because he's dead.



Sarry said:


> But how we will know how Rikudo suffered being the son of what's her face that ate the front?!
> He was probably made fun of, and kicked at preschool or whatever they have back then. It is Kishi's urges that we see pointless flashbacks.



Ten bucks says he was orphaned as a baby, doesn't remember his parents, was turned down by the girl he liked, and wanted to be recognized by the entire world as some pre-kage leader. He probably lived in Fire country, too.

Maybe we'll get lucky and we never get the RS after all. Previews mean nothing, anyway, though unfortunately it's likely regardless.


----------



## vered (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Ten bucks says he was orphaned as a baby, doesn't remember his parents, was turned down by the girl he liked, and wanted to be recognized by the entire world as some pre-kage leader. He probably lived in Fire country, too.
> 
> Maybe we'll get lucky and we never get the RS after all. Previews mean nothing, anyway, though unfortunately it's likely regardless.



Previews did predict Gai vs Madara encounter. these were previews made a few chapters ago.
So more than likely we will see Naruto meet RS in a dream state like world in a few chapters.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I hope not. 'cause:
> 
> 
> That's *still* ugly.
> ...



Yeah it was pretty ugly in part 1. But the part 2 design looks much better IMO. The Madara hair seems pretty cool as well.

Still hate the webbed wings though.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> He was still able to fly though.


But those hand wings were wack as fuck 


Virgofenix said:


> I'm honestly amused at how inconsequential Itachi/Sasuke's MS skills now are. Tsukuyomi? Nope. Amaterasu? Nope. Sasuke's Susanoo's probably gonna get punked like the tailed beasts. Even if this was Itachi, his Yata mirror only bounces elemental ninjutsu and he probably won't have plot to help him hit with the sword.
> 
> Kamui still trolls everything, on the other hand.



Yup, kamui is perfect for running away like a little bitch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> I'm honestly amused at how inconsequential Itachi/Sasuke's MS skills now are. Tsukuyomi? Nope. Amaterasu? Nope. *Sasuke's Susanoo's probably gonna get punked like the tailed beasts.* Even if this was Itachi, his Yata mirror only bounces elemental ninjutsu and he probably won't have plot to help him hit with the sword.
> 
> Kamui still trolls everything, on the other hand.



i dont think that's possible.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

vered said:


> Previews did predict Gai vs Madara encounter. these were previews made a few chapters ago.
> So more than likely we will see Naruto meet RS in a dream state like world in a few chapters.



There were previews for Gai going 8-gates back in _July or August_, too. 

And like I said, it's unfortunately probably going to happen because it's been likely for years now. Doesn't mean it's going to be good and doesn't mean it's going to happen this week.


----------



## shyakugaun (Mar 5, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> I'm honestly amused at how inconsequential Itachi/Sasuke's MS skills now are. Tsukuyomi? Nope. Amaterasu? Nope. Sasuke's Susanoo's probably gonna get punked like the tailed beasts. Even if this was Itachi, his Yata mirror only bounces elemental ninjutsu and he probably won't have plot to help him hit with the sword.
> 
> Kamui still trolls everything, on the other hand.



Kishi made there techniques too OP, that's why he literally has to go out of his way to fodderize them every chance he get's, all of a sudden Jinchuriki's were immune to genjutsu, Amaterasu which was suppose to be a instant cast, cant hit shit anymore, and even though Sasuke has Itachi eye's, and they share pretty much the same techniques, he made damn sure he didn't pass on the Haxx that is Tsukiyomi from Itachi to Sasuke, or how else would Naruto beating him be believable ?  let's not even talk about Yata's Mirror & Totsuka's Blade  , which Sasuke by Logic should definitely have as well


----------



## ch1p (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I really hope we are sparred RS flashbacks. Just give us a few pages of what he said to his sons on his deathbed and be done with it.



My hope.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> And like I said, it's unfortunately probably going to happen because it's been likely for years now. Doesn't mean it's going to be good and doesn't mean it's going to happen this week.



Since I'm so cursed and nothing I ever predict ever happens, I'll just predict that we'll get copious amounts of RS flashbacks and lengthy conversations spanning over many chapters. 

You're welcome.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

KABUTO SHOWS UP
GAI OPENS 7 GATES.

Enjoy.




*KABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTOKABUTO*


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

i am curious about RS's possible flashbacks, because I really wanna know about what was up with his two sons. We have only seen boring bijuu stuff so far, we need RS's true perspective


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys, i found us a legit spoiler:  Fucking
Edit: Damn! Weapon beat me to it!!


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto? :33


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 5, 2014)

Confirmed the mystery person is Kabuto.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

MAH SAUCE


----------



## Sarry (Mar 5, 2014)

I  just hope this chapter is better than last week. 

Last week's chappy was fail..


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Naruto is still knocked out?  
I guess we know who the foot is now


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 5, 2014)

Rip Hidan forever


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto's face people, LOOK AT IT!!!


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto.

What a shocker.


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope Kabuto keeps Karin the fuck away from Sasuke


----------



## Lyanna (Mar 5, 2014)

oh my.......the potential Itachi wank


----------



## Annabella (Mar 5, 2014)

Sasuke 

I think almost everyone predicted that the foot person was Kabuto, not really a surprise there but I'm still glad to see him.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 5, 2014)

Then Taka's sensing skills must be incredibly incompetent if they couldn't sense it was Kabuto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Rip Hidan forever



lots of butt hurt incoming.


----------



## Azula (Mar 5, 2014)

kabuto..


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Kabuto.
> 
> What a shocker.



People over predicted like always.
Kabuto was my favorite choice.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 5, 2014)

HOLY SHIT IT'S KABUTO I'M TOTALLY IN SHOCK I NEVER SAW THAT COMING


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

It's not even chapter ender too, cliffhanger is most likely Gai since I have confirmation he does power up / have panel time this chapter.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 5, 2014)

This would be a real good time for Kabuto to get those eyes he always wanted.

Shame Itachis magic dream world somehow made him into Sasuke bitch like Oro.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Lace said:


> I hope Kabuto keeps Karin the fuck away from Sasuke


I agree with you on that one, but you already knew that.


----------



## Marsala (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto's face... but is anyone else's chakra along for the ride in his body? Karin *really* should have recognized Kabuto.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> kabuto..


we knew it was him.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto's face... but is anyone else's chakra along for the ride in his body? Karin *really* should have recognized Kabuto.



Izanami probably turned him in to another _person_ or he using Sage Mode.


----------



## Azula (Mar 5, 2014)

Linkdarkside said:


> we knew it was him.



i was hoping for something new or exciting


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 5, 2014)

Best chapter of 2014


Welcome back, Kabuto Yakushi


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (Mar 5, 2014)

Could still be anorexic Hidan withgrown out hair 


Fuck kishimoto


----------



## ParkerRobbins (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think Karin has ever sensed current Kabuto.

All the crap he did to himself with the DNA of every asshole he could find, he is probably unrecognizable.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Kabuto's face... but is anyone else's chakra along for the ride in his body? Karin *really* should have recognized Kabuto.



Doubt it considering he's more than likely in SM and his chakra's different than before. Besides that, Karin said Naruto's felt bright and warm while Sasuke's was the opposite so chances are Kabuto's new attitude changed his chakra from what Karin was familiar to.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

He doesn't know the intentions of Oro & Taka so he might try to hold them off. He may just magically know they won't hurt Sasuke, too. 



Leon Soryu said:


> People over predicted like always.
> Kabuto was my favorite choice.



Yea those theories were just unbelievably bad.


----------



## hehey (Mar 5, 2014)

My favorite character Kabuto, hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Does anyone know what they are saying in the spoiler?


----------



## auem (Mar 5, 2014)

where is ma' Gui.?.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

kabuto was the obvious choice. the obvious is always the answer. i learned my lesson with tobito


----------



## ForgottenBeast (Mar 5, 2014)

*Naruto 667 Spoiler*

Yes it is out 
 Fucking


----------



## Cjones (Mar 5, 2014)

I wonder what type of jutsu he's using.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 5, 2014)

auem said:


> where is ma' Gui.?.



yeah you are right , WHER IS HE ? .


----------



## Xeogran (Mar 5, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> kabuto was the obvious choice. the obvious is always the answer. i learned my lesson with tobito



Also Yamato is in Spiral Zetsu.
People who think otherwise will be in denial fo the third time.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Naruto isn't glowing anymore and Obito looks mad....

Maybe it failed, actually.

Incoming Rinne Tensei.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 5, 2014)

Cjones said:


> I wonder what type of jutsu he's using.


probably palm healing Sage Mode powered.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

Our lord, who arth in heaven, has sent one of his disciples for his only begotten son.:ignoramus 


Rise son, and stop running from your destiny.:ignoramus


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2014)

so it really is kabuto? lol

evil kabuto or red haring? 

and.... is there itachi hype?


----------



## KevKev (Mar 5, 2014)

How the fuck does Kabuto have "bad" chakra? Itachi-sama converted him.

Karin, get it together.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

Looks like Kabuto's in his Sage Mode. He hasthose snake scale-cracks around his cheeks and close to his mouth/around his face. Finally you can see that he has on his back those Sage Mode pigmentations that spread from there down to his shoulder-blades, another sign of his Sage Mode.

Also, those panels of Naruto and Sasuke looks a lot to that colored cover with them having the same expression eyes closed while above them were their CS2 and Kyuubi forms.

Doesn't look to be the final page of the chapter.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 5, 2014)

I hope that's not the tail end of the chapter. :/


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks that page hints at the bijuu chakra not bringing Naruto back? I think Obito failed. 

Internal consistency maintained? Bijuu can't res people still?


----------



## Azaleia (Mar 5, 2014)

Itachi is beyond perfection. Even after his death, he still solos.


----------



## adeshina365 (Mar 5, 2014)

So it's Kabuto...


----------



## Ababu (Mar 5, 2014)

So.. all happy.. we get naruto, sasuke, kabuto all in one chapter, gai goes 7 gates... and Naruto meets that mysterious elder.... *"Rikudo Incoming"*.. this automatically makes it a 10/10 chappy for me.....


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 5, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I hope that's not the tail end of the chapter. :/



I'm sure it's the tail end of the chapter


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

Leon Soryu said:


> Also Yamato is in Spiral Zetsu.
> People who think otherwise will be in denial fo the third time.



yeah lol..


----------



## BroKage (Mar 5, 2014)

Kishi's never gonna stop with the parallels huh.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

SaiST said:


> I hope that's not the tail end of the chapter. :/



It's not the ending, I think after that page it switches back to Gai.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

Mr. Foot's mystery was fun while it lasted.

Now we gotta guess who is under Spiral Zetsu's wooden face.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Okay that really sounds like Obito failed and is going to use Rinne Tensei.

Not sure about Kabuto though.


----------



## Jad (Mar 5, 2014)

So much for Hidan coming back.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2014)

Lace said:


> I hope Kabuto keeps Karin the fuck away from Sasuke



I'm considering writing a thread on the Konoha Library about how Karin is a better character then Hinata.

Before you jump on me, I'm not saying she is a better person then Hinata.  But she is her own character, independent from being a love interest.  She moves plot.  Even though she is still Taka, a minor character group, she moves and pushes the deuteragonist to his own limits before he comes crashing down on himself, and her.  She is pulled by the story, but not to the point where she is not her own person.  

While both Karin and Hinata say the name of their crush over and over again, much of Hinata's existence is fighting just for him while Karin fights for him but also against him.  

Karin is not just a maiden it waiting.  She is a challenge.  Hinata is just there.  She has not had plot development since the Chunin Exams and the Pain arc.  Karin has been changing constantly.  

If you take Karin out of the picture, Sasuke's story would be pretty different.  If you take Hinata out of the picture, Minato and Kushina would have protected Naruto during the extraction through the chakra they put in Naruto to seal Kurama.

There is not much there as they are both minor characters, but Karin proves more of an individual then Hinata.


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Does anyone know what they are saying in the spoiler?



Some shit about not understanding anything or understanding themselves anymore. The last part is more confusing to me. It reads to me like 'he should find that something'

My Japanese is crap though  don't be surprised if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

he is going with it to the very end


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Mar 5, 2014)

Doesn't it kinda look like Obito/Kabuto/Sasuke/Naruto are all in the same place now? Wonder if Kakashi warped them there or Obito warped Naruto next to Sasuke..or maybe they're not in the same place and it just looks similar.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2014)

Given it's not the end of the chapter, I predict it ends with Gai powering up or Naruto and Sasuke both opening their eyes at the same time. 

Pretty much it'll be a Naruto/Sasuke chapter will a little Gai stuff, not much though.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Okay that really sounds like Obito failed and is going to use Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Not sure about Kabuto though.



I would be so pissed if the only person he Rinne Tenseis is Naruto and not EVERYONE he ever killed.  

Pretty sure I'm a minority feeling so, but its stupid characterization otherwise.


----------



## vered (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto after all not surprising but at least now sasuke can awaken the Rinnegan next chapter or the one afterwards.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that page hints at the bijuu chakra not bringing Naruto back? I think Obito failed.
> 
> Internal consistency maintained? Bijuu can't res people still?



what makes u say that pika? if its true i'd be happy bcuz that would mean madara would claim the other half of the kyuubi and become  complete


----------



## auem (Mar 5, 2014)

not liking this panel recycling....


----------



## ShinobisWill (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm just surprised we got a spoiler before the chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (Mar 5, 2014)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Doesn't it kinda look like Obito/Kabuto/Sasuke/Naruto are all in the same place now? Wonder if Kakashi warped them there or Obito warped Naruto next to Sasuke..or maybe they're not in the same place and it just looks similar.


not the same place, just parallulz


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

Kishi does have to take Obito out of the fight.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 5, 2014)

First Forever Evil, now this...

Reveals used to be shocking.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 5, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> I'm just surprised we got a spoiler before the chapter.



me too


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

I say the cliffhanger will be Gai, Baidu confirmed Gai reaching 7 gates this chapter.


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm considering writing a thread on the Konoha Library about how Karin is a better character then Hinata.
> 
> Before you jump on me, I'm not saying she is a better person then Hinata.  But she is her own character, independent from being a love interest.  She moves plot.  Even though she is still Taka, a minor character group, she moves and pushes the deuteragonist to his own limits before he comes crashing down on himself, and her.  She is pulled by the story, but not to the point where she is not her own person.
> 
> ...



Sure getting fired up here. I think both characters are awful.


----------



## Lyanna (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarah, Lace won't jump at you. She's not fond of Hinata, y'know?


----------



## KevKev (Mar 5, 2014)

Do you guys think that Kishi's house is shaped as a Parallelogram?


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Mar 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> It's not the ending, I think after that page it switches back to Gai.



Wishful thinking. I'm disappointed.


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto that wussy


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> what makes u say that pika? if its true i'd be happy bcuz that would mean madara would claim the other half of the kyuubi and become  complete



I don't think it would mean anything with Madara.

It would just mean that shoving bijuu back into dead/dying jinnchuuriki won't save them. This is what we learned with Kushina and it should stay true with Naruto.

Obito might have failed in that he couldn't bring Naruto back, even with the bijuu chakra. That's why he looks mad/frustrated, and that's why he said he knows what he has to do now.

He'll probably use RT, and Naruto will be saved, and then he'll have the chakra waiting for him.

Orrr Madara gets it after all and Naruto gets chakra from the RS tools, which are coming to the field right now.  But I wouldn't hope too much.


----------



## Annabella (Mar 5, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Does anyone know what they are saying in the spoiler?


apparently something along the lines of: 


Yamato said:


> "I know who I am and what I need to do"



sounds like Kabuto finally acknowledged his true self


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I'm considering writing a thread on the Konoha Library about how Karin is a better character then Hinata.
> 
> Before you jump on me, I'm not saying she is a better person then Hinata.  But she is her own character, independent from being a love interest.  She moves plot.  Even though she is still Taka, a minor character group, she moves and pushes the deuteragonist to his own limits before he comes crashing down on himself, and her.  She is pulled by the story, but not to the point where she is not her own person.
> 
> ...



Karin is by far the worst female in this manga. Let's not compare her to Sakura or Hinata.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 5, 2014)

whoaaaaaa Sarahmint.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

Can anyone translate what Obito and Kabuto are saying? takL? Anyone?



PikaCheeka said:


> Okay that really sounds like Obito failed and is going to use Rinne Tensei.
> 
> Not sure about Kabuto though.



Look again, Naruto's face is a bit illuminated. He's still being healed/recieving Yin Kurama or the bits of Shukaku and Gyuuki that Obito recovered.

And if he does fail, then it'll go back to being up to Minato to revive Naruto. Or Sakura will do it with her Byakugou seal.


----------



## eyeknockout (Mar 5, 2014)

so mysterious footguy was kabuto all along? No way


Next we'll be hearing that hashirama is actually the first hokage


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> I don't think it would mean anything with Madara.
> 
> It would just mean that shoving bijuu back into dead/dying jinnchuuriki won't save them. This is what we learned with Kushina and it should stay true with Naruto.
> 
> ...



if placing the kyuubi in naruto wont save him, then u can trust me when i say madara will claim it bcuz that chakra is going either to naruto or madara and since its not naruto, then madara



but dont get my hopes up


----------



## auem (Mar 5, 2014)

so both Kabuto and Obito saying they found out meaning of their lives..
no big deal...


----------



## Dark Red Z (Mar 5, 2014)

So the two living people reviled as the two greatest assholes in history since Madara, now are reduced to being reviving devices for protagonists. [one of which was the THIRD greatest asshole in history since Madara].


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Sarah, Lace won't jump at you. She's not fond of Hinata, y'know?



Could argue Lace dislikes Hinata more than Karin. 
Although it's a thin line.


----------



## Nimander (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> I would be so pissed if the only person he Rinne Tenseis is Naruto and not EVERYONE he ever killed.
> 
> Pretty sure I'm a minority feeling so, but its stupid characterization otherwise.



You make the assumption that after everything he's been through/done in this battle, he'd have the power or chakra remaining for that...


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> Sarah, Lace won't jump at you. She's not fond of Hinata, y'know?



Not jumping at Lace, either.  But I was seriously thinking about pointing out how Karin Uzumaki is a better character then a Hyuuga.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Karin is by far the worst female in this manga. Let's not compare her to Sakura or Hinata.


I totally agree with you, Arya Stark.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Look again, Naruto's face is a bit illuminated. He's still being healed/recieving Yin Kurama or the bits of Shukaku and Gyuuki that Obito recovered.
> 
> And if he does fail, then it'll go back to being up to Minato to revive Naruto. Or Sakura will do it with her Byakugou seal.



Looks the same as Sasuke's, and Obito's words imply that he has to do something else.

And if he fails, he doesn't need Minato or Sakura. They wouldn't be able to do it anyway. Only his RT can.


----------



## Cjones (Mar 5, 2014)

Can't say I'm really feeling the Kabuto thing; actually one of the times I'd prefer to see Karin. 

Eh, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Can anyone translate what Obito and Kabuto are saying? takL? Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



"I know who am and what I need to do" is the more direct one I'd say, MP and MS will definitely westernize and elaborate like they tend to do on that passage.


----------



## Roberts-The-Vile (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto is there to help Orochimaru. That's why his chakara is still "bad."

He realized who he was, finally: Orochimaru's assistant, not his successor. It's what he's always done best.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2014)

Virgofenix said:


> I'm honestly amused at how *inconsequential Itachi/Sasuke's MS skills now are. Tsukuyomi? Nope. Amaterasu? Nope.* Sasuke's Susanoo's probably gonna get punked like the tailed beasts. Even if this was Itachi, his Yata mirror only bounces elemental ninjutsu and he probably won't have plot to help him hit with the sword.
> 
> Kamui still trolls everything, on the other hand.


Is the bold really true, or are they already LEGENDARY?

*Spoiler*: __ 



When I say LEGENDARY. I mean already held to such a HIGH STANDARDS, that they only get acknowledged when they live up to those HIGH expectations.

Kamui doesn't have the hype of any of those jutsu you listed.(Which should tell you how Kishi regards them) And Kumai is as potent as it is due to it's powers being split between two people. In other word, Kishi designed them to be effective without the other eye being present.

Those jutsu's you listed all belong to one user. And their union outweighs the utility in combat, of any individual Kamui user. And Sasuke doesn't have Tsukuyomi, he has Enton:Kagutsuchi. The later is arguably one of the best MS ideas.(It's probably what aspired Kamui) As not only is it it's own MS ability, it enhances all of Sasuke's other MS abilities.

Stop the thirstness, we know the potency of Kamui...Sheesh...




On topic....Ya'll know what it is....It's been two straight chapters. IpHr0z3nI needs his Sasuke fix NOW, and no more "Picaboo's" regarding the mysterious man, either.

More importantly no flashbacks. No more wasting time with unnecessary Rikudo lore, unless Kishi is finally going to reveal him. A chapter with some substance, and no more fillers.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2014)

I just won a bet


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2014)

Sakura's probably asking Obito why he's helping Naruto and he says that. Same with Karin asking Kabuto. Also notice Naruto's body is still illuminated so chances are Obito isn't using the Rinne Tensei, the chakra is still being transfer to Naruto.

Gai going 7 Gates will be nice but honestly we all know it'll just involve him being pushed to 8 next chapter. I guess we'll see. Tenten and Lee are on the scene as well so I guess they'll protect Minato and Kakashi. 

Looks like a great chapter for Naruto and Sasuke fans. Can't wait.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 5, 2014)

auem said:


> so both Kabuto and Obito saying they found out meaning of their lives..
> no big deal...



ahahahahahAHAHAHAHA this is so pathetic even by this manga's standarts


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Karin is by far the worst female in this manga. Let's not compare her to Sakura or Hinata.



She might be a bitch, but at least there is more to her then "Sasuke-kun" and "I must protect Sasuke-kun".  She leads Sasuke and fights with Suigetsu and held up Orochimaru's prisoners after he was "dead".  

That's more then Hinata has done.


----------



## vered (Mar 5, 2014)

i wonder if Kabuto will sacrifice himself to revive Sasuke chiyo style.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> ahahahahahAHAHAHAHA this is so pathetic even by this manga's standarts



Well everyone in this manga is made to throw their life away for Naruto.

Kabuto is actually kind of special. He's made to throw his life away for Sasuke.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

Roberts-The-Vile said:


> Kabuto is there to help Orochimaru. That's why his chakara is still "bad."
> 
> He realized who he was, finally: Orochimaru's assistant, not his successor. It's what he's always done best.



Kabuto IS his successor now.


----------



## Cymbalize (Mar 5, 2014)

KevKev said:


> Do you guys think that Kishi's house is shaped as a Parallelogram?



I think it's shaped like a spiral.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 5, 2014)

They both started the war, and now they are sorry, oh dear! Justice must be great. 
if only kishi heard of it.


----------



## Arya Stark (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> She might be a bitch, but at least there is more to her then "Sasuke-kun" and "I must protect Sasuke-kun".  She leads Sasuke and fights with Suigetsu and held up Orochimaru's prisoners after he was "dead".
> 
> That's more then Hinata has done.



She definitely didn't lead Sasuke and ditched her prisoners for him.

Yeah, let's not go there.


----------



## Near67 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hahaha isn't it funny how the two main villains who were responsible for starting the war are now trying to help end the war.

A big turn of events I should say...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks the same as Sasuke's, and Obito's words imply that he has to do something else.
> 
> And if he fails, he doesn't need Minato or Sakura. They wouldn't be able to do it anyway. Only his RT can.



It actually doesn't.  Obito's still relevant to the things that are happening so it could be anything like getting rid of the Shinju before Madara uses it to for Mugen Tsukuyomi. And/Or he could still go ahead to use Rinne Tensei again.

Also, how can you tell he looks mad when we have _half_ of the page?



Weapon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I know who am and what I need to do" is the more direct one I'd say, MP and MS will definitely westernize and elaborate like they tend to do on that passage.



I see. That line itself is not enough to tell that what he's doing to Naruto is not working. Even more when the page is drawn in the same way when Sakura and Karin found out about their current state: both Kabuto and Obito are saying kinda the same thing.

Unless we assume Kabuto is also failing at saving Sasuke.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

Near67 said:


> Hahaha isn't it funny how the two main villains who were responsible for starting the war are now trying to help end the war.
> 
> A big turn of events I should say...



I always said that the two who started this war will be vital to ending it too.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

Near67 said:


> Hahaha isn't it funny how the two main villains who were responsible for starting the war are now trying to help end the war.
> 
> A big turn of events I should say...



madara should end these 2 fucking clowns fast


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Weapon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "I know who am and what I need to do" is the more direct one I'd say, MP and MS will definitely westernize and elaborate like they tend to do on that passage.



I totally read 'wakaru' in the negative form even though it says 'teiru'


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 5, 2014)

its Kabuto


----------



## vered (Mar 5, 2014)

Kabuto helping Sasuke is a direct result of Itachi almost acting beyond his grave.


----------



## Cord (Mar 5, 2014)

Near67 said:


> Hahaha isn't it funny how the two main villains who were responsible for starting the war are now trying to help end the war.
> 
> A big turn of events I should say...



Now that you said, it'll be pretty awkward to re-read the earliest chapters covering the war.


----------



## ichihimelove (Mar 5, 2014)

Near67 said:


> Hahaha isn't it funny how the two main villains who were responsible for starting the war are now trying to help end the war.
> 
> A big turn of events I should say...



No
Madara is main villain


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> She might be a bitch, but at least there is more to her then "Sasuke-kun" and "I must protect Sasuke-kun".  She leads Sasuke and fights with Suigetsu and held up Orochimaru's prisoners after he was "dead".
> 
> That's more then Hinata has done.



the only character trait that karin has is being a cheerleader to sasuke and i'll leave at that.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> It actually doesn't.  Obito's still relevant to the things that are happening so it could be anything like getting rid of the Shinju before Madara uses it to for Mugen Tsukuyomi. *And/Or he could still go ahead to use Rinne Tensei again.*



Uh yea that's what I said.



> Also, how can you tell he looks mad when we have _half_ of the page?



Look at his mouth.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2014)

Haha....Iphr0z3nI...2/3 chapter, no Sasuke rule pays off again...


----------



## Csdabest (Mar 5, 2014)

GOT DAMN YOU ITACHI. LET HIM BE A MAN!!!! >_< I feel like Deidara.


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> She might be a bitch, but at least there is more to her then "Sasuke-kun" and "I must protect Sasuke-kun".  She leads Sasuke and fights with Suigetsu and held up Orochimaru's prisoners after he was "dead".
> 
> That's more then Hinata has done.



Mints coming in telegrams looking for a fight


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

im gona have to disagree pika. obito seems more or less tired hence the expression


----------



## BroKage (Mar 5, 2014)

If parallulz are meant to be followed though, shouldn't Orochimaru be evil?

Naruto/Sasuke are saved by Obito/Kabuto, who were taught by Minato/Itachi AND Madara/Orochimaru, but chose the former's teachings as what they should live by.

Only issue here is that while Madara's still evil, Oro is helping the good guys. Unless he goes villain again.


----------



## BlinkST (Mar 5, 2014)

He soloed from beyond the grave.:ignoramus


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 5, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara should end these 2 fucking clowns fast



AGREED. 

these two bitches gotta go.


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Oro still wants them sauce abs


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2014)

Sarahmint said:


> She might be a bitch, but at least there is more to her then "Sasuke-kun" and "I must protect Sasuke-kun".  She leads Sasuke and fights with Suigetsu and held up Orochimaru's prisoners after he was "dead".
> 
> That's more then Hinata has done.



don't even :rofl 

just stop k


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> im gona have to disagree pika. obito seems more or less tired hence the expression



Possible but if this saves Naruto while it couldn't save Kushina that's unbelievably shitty writing.


----------



## Ghost14 (Mar 5, 2014)

With these parallels I wouldn't be surprised if both Naruto and Sasuke meet the "old man"/ rikudou.  It's pretty much confirmed that Sasuke will get Rinnegan, and Naruto will at least get the chakra of the bijuu after all.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2014)

T-Bag said:


> madara should end these 2 fucking clowns fast



Couldn't help but laugh at this, even though I shouldn't be


----------



## ThomasMRiddle (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think Kabuto is going to save Sasuke.

I actually feel like he is going to Edo Tensei - and then Edo Sauske will awaken with the Rinnegan!


----------



## dungsi27 (Mar 5, 2014)

So its Kabuto then. Kishis ability to write these "twists" and "secrets" has gone seriously downhill these days


----------



## ShinobisWill (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Uh yea that's what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his mouth.



I doubt it only because Kishi already made too big a deal out of putting the other Kurama half in Naruto to save him. Too late for consistency.


----------



## Krippy (Mar 5, 2014)

Remember when people thought it wasn't kabuto?

A moment of silence for the wrek'd please.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> She definitely didn't lead Sasuke and ditched her prisoners for him.
> 
> Yeah, let's not go there.


Again, I agree with you Arya Stark. Also, Karin has more development  than Hinata?  
Hinata wants to be the leader of the Hyuga clan one day and she works very hard. Her whole life doesn't revolve around Naruto! She slowly became more confident through the series and I liked watching her character grow. What development has Karin had? Becoming more of a disturbing and annoying fangirl? Sarahmint, just stop trolling and realize that it is ok for people to have different opinions than you.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Mar 5, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> GOT DAMN YOU ITACHI. LET HIM BE A MAN!!!! >_< I feel like Deidara.


What's the matter Csdabest? It simply means everybody is employed this week...

It simply means we got a Sasuke WEEK. That's a good thing. Free PRESS. That's how our fanbase has survived for years. It's why Sasuke gets the most threads.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Look at his mouth.



Looks like a normal talking mouth. 

Heck lets look then at Naruto's mouth: is half open like Kabuto's, therefore it looks like  he's okay. But Obito's teeth closed like Sasuke. Does that means Sasuke is gonna die?

Obito's words and panel is meant to mirror Kabuto's too.


----------



## vered (Mar 5, 2014)

It seems Kabuto is in SM going by the little we see from the panel,Which confirms to us the theory about the nasty chakras being SM related ones.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2014)

For the past few weeks I've been saying that since Minato has no arms, the only thing he can do is the potential Soul Revival skill hinted at by Tobirama. He's going to do something major before he's wiped out. Anyway, if Obito really reviving Naruto then the options of Minato choosing someone seem to be light. Honestly, if Obito ends up dying Minato will revive his dead student who he's been feeling bad about since he realized Obito was under the mask. Things have been going well thus far. I mean there's really nothing else Minato can do this war since he has no arms. 

Besides that incoming Naruto and Sasuke ridiculous power ups. 

People are about to be PISSED.


----------



## santanico (Mar 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Remember when people thought it wasn't kabuto?
> 
> A moment of silence for the wrek'd please.



oh yes, moment of silence


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like a normal talking mouth.
> 
> Heck lets look then at Naruto's mouth: is half open like Kabuto's, therefore it looks like  he's okay. But Obito's teeth closed like Sasuke. Does that means Sasuke is gonna die?
> 
> Obito's words and panel is meant to mirror Kabuto's too.



Looks like he's gritting his teeth if you ask me.


----------



## T-Bag (Mar 5, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> He soloed from beyond the grave.:ignoramus



minato personally comes back to life and couldnt save him son

itachi goes to the after life, sends his disciple kabuto and revives sasuke

this is the difference between a mere human and god


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 5, 2014)

vered said:


> It seems Kabuto is in SM going by the little we see from the panel,Which confirms to us the theory about the nasty chakras being SM related ones.



Yeah it all points toward that he is. I also noticed it:



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like Kabuto's in his Sage Mode. He hasthose snake scale-cracks around his cheeks and close to his mouth/around his face. Finally you can see that he has on his back those Sage Mode pigmentations that spread from there down to his shoulder-blades, another sign of his Sage Mode.





PikaCheeka said:


> Looks like he's gritting his teeth if you ask me.



Yeah I worded it wrong. But my point still stands. This is nothing but a very poorly straw man argument.


----------



## Musiclover1995 (Mar 5, 2014)

Krippy said:


> Remember when people thought it wasn't kabuto?
> 
> A moment of silence for the wrek'd please.


Yes, we should honor the wrek'd. They are probably so upset.


----------



## Revolution (Mar 5, 2014)

Dark Red Z said:


> So the two living people reviled as the two greatest assholes in history since Madara, now are reduced to being reviving devices for protagonists. [one of which was the THIRD greatest asshole in history since Madara].





Seriously, how anti-productive of them. . . after all these years.  



Lace said:


> Mints coming in telegrams looking for a fight


----------



## PikaCheeka (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to laugh if Kishi never tells us how Kabuto saves Sasuke. We just see this one panel of him saying he knows what he has to do, and then Sasuke is fine again next we see him.


----------



## adeshina365 (Mar 5, 2014)

It's out!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2014)

itachi saved sasuke's ass.... again


----------



## KingBoo (Mar 5, 2014)

it's out 2


----------



## Azula (Mar 5, 2014)

next madara is going to mass rinne tensei the dead alliance :ignoramus


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

2

yo shitheads


----------



## Addy (Mar 5, 2014)

so what I said about naruto vs obito being a long version of itachi vs kabuto was q00% right


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Mar 5, 2014)

seriously


----------



## (naruxsaku)4ever (Mar 5, 2014)

Musiclover1995 said:


> Again, I agree with you Arya Stark. Also, Karin has more development  than Hinata?
> Hinata wants to be the leader of the Hyuga clan one day and she works very hard. *Her whole life doesn't revolve around Naruto*! She slowly became more confident through the series and I liked watching her character grow. What development has Karin had? Becoming more of a disturbing and annoying fangirl? Sarahmint, just stop trolling and realize that it is ok for people to have different opinions than you.


----------



## Lace (Mar 5, 2014)

Slight improvement from last week.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Mar 5, 2014)

And people thought Obito sacrificed himself for Naruto when really nothing happened lmao. 

Great chapter.


----------



## Sango-chan (Mar 5, 2014)

Welp.....their goes Team Gai. *Plays Taps*


----------



## Cjones (Mar 5, 2014)

Madara shat on the 7th gate, which I figured, so I'm hoping the 8th gate does something at least.


----------



## ch1p (Mar 5, 2014)

Addy said:


> itachi saved sasuke's ass.... again



It's so expected at this point.


----------



## Rosi (Mar 5, 2014)

This was pretty meh, but at least it's quite a calm volume ender. Now I'm pretty sure that either Kabuto or Obito, or both, will survive. I don't see them both dying.

Hope Gai fucks some shit up next chapter.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Mar 5, 2014)

It was painfully obvious that was Kabuto


----------



## Antonyony (Mar 5, 2014)

"Oh, look who is here, the hokage I respect the most, second. "

Best line ever. Oro just cracks me up when he talks back to Tobirama. Loved this panel. hahhaha


----------



## Red Raptor (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm very confused. Where in the world are the rest of the Alliance??


----------



## Sin3dd (Mar 5, 2014)

Chapter 667 - The End of Youthful Days/ Green Days Are Over
As many of us predicted the no longer mysterious person next to Sasuke is revealed: It's Kabuto. Who else could it be? This was easy. It couldn't be Madara's brother because it's dead and probably nobody can find his body. And Jiraiya is dead (dead people don't return), I can't believe some people thought it was Jiraiya or Izuna...lol!
Kabuto finally realised his existence and he's no longer manipulated by Orochimaru...(to be honest Kabuto was only manipulated when he was a child, Orochimaru didn't tell him to start the Fourth Shinobi World War).
So, the Shinobi who started The Fourth Shinobi World War - Madara Uchiha (Fake Madara) and Kabuto now turns to the good side. Hmm, this is Kishimoto's way...he does the same thing now like he did with Nagato. First, he wanted to destroy Konoha, but then they all turns to the good side.*Nagato, Obito and Kabuto*.
I have no idea how NARUTO will end. Kabuto and Tobi killed so many people and then...
No wonder Guy is named Might Guy. He beat Kisame in their final fight...Kisame was very powerful, but Guy more powerful...maybe too powerful, just like Madara said...but that doesn't mean that Guy is a threat to Madara. Rock Lee joins the battle, right on time!
It seems that Might Guy will open the final 8 gate, "The Gate of Death"...is he going to die we all ask? Seems so considering a powerful villain can kill an important character (Nagato killed Jiraiya, Obito killed Neji and now Madara probably will kill Guy).
Great chapter, once again!!!


----------



## The Faceless Man (Mar 5, 2014)

What a boreing chapter... a prep chapter.


----------



## eurytus (Mar 5, 2014)

Orochimaru: oh my favourite hokage eating dirty (then turned away) xD


----------



## lazorwalrus (Mar 5, 2014)

So how did Kabuto regain his form after Orochimaru absorbed it after he was brought back? 
You could clearly see Kabuto turning back to normal, but now hes rocking the snake again, did Kishi forget what he did like a year ago?


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 5, 2014)

Chapter was good. Definitely better than the last two.


----------



## Scizor (Mar 5, 2014)

Well I like it: the two masterminds behind the war are now part of the alliance and I like the parallel between them and Naruto/Sasuke.

Though I was initially bummed that the mystery man is Kabuto, I now think it's for the best.
Good chapter.


----------



## Abanikochan (Mar 5, 2014)

Ha! I knew Kishimoto had to throw in the red herring because people guessed it was Kabuto too quickly.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 6, 2014)

So did Madara say he was being underestimated, or did he say that he underestimated Gai?


----------



## CuteJuubi (Mar 6, 2014)

*Chapter 667 Review*

Chapter 667 Review


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]a1fVk__ZS4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vered (Mar 7, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So did Madara say he was being underestimated, or did he say that he underestimated Gai?



Takl is going to check that part for us , once he gets the Japanese raw.


----------



## Klue (Mar 7, 2014)

Addy said:


> so what I said about naruto vs obito being a long version of itachi vs kabuto was q00% right



Addy right?

ck


----------



## Jad (Mar 7, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> So did Madara say he was being underestimated, or did he say that he underestimated Gai?



It's funny, I translated a german translation to english on google translate, and it said this;

Madara: (The last gate before the gate of death ...) / As long as there is no red steam, I guess I have no fear ... /!


----------

